# Siamo stati ingannati dal record di rigori



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.

Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.

Abbiamo giocato bene, fatto tantissimi gol, subito poco, eccetera eccetera.

Ma basta vedere la delusione fra noi tifosi per capire che l' over-performing ci aveva annebbiato la vista a tutti.

Per aver sottolineato la "fortuna" di fare il record storico di rigori a favore in un girone mi ero preso un sacco di reprimende, quando in alcuni sottolineavamo che l' obbiettivo doveva assolutamente rimanere la qualificazione in CL, anche a discapito di coppette varie ci siamo presi dei "tifosi perdenti" quasi da non meritarsi di tifare Milan.

La verità è quella del titolo: il record ( mondiale?) di rigori, ci ha dato quella manciata di punti in più da trasformarci da umili e ubriachi di successo, mistificando la realtà.

Non iniziamo a puntare il dito su allenatore, dirigenti, giocatori ecc ecc, siamo quelli che siamo: una buonissima squadra con un sacco di lacune, abbiamo over-performato all' andata, cerchiamo di trarre vantaggio da questo per la classifica finale, non trasformiamolo in una condanna.

Siamo stati bravi e fortunati, bene cosi, ora non distruggiamo tutto.

Dobbiamo sfruttare quanto accaduto nel girone di andata per raggiungere il nostro obbiettivo, non per fare paragoni inutili che porteranno a fallirlo, l' obbiettivo.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...


Son d'accordo.
Anche io, come molti suppongo, ammetto di aver incominciato a credere a qualcosina in più del posto in CL dopo aver terminato il girone d'andata al primo posto.

ma alla fine tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e stiamo tornando dove oggettivamente meritiamo di essere: a lottare per un posto in CL, con pace per chi ha creduto per qualcosa in più.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo.
> Anche io, come molti suppongo, ammetto di aver incominciato a credere a qualcosina in più del posto in CL dopo aver terminato il girone d'andata al primo posto.
> 
> ma alla fine tutti i nodi vengono al pettine e stiamo tornando dove oggettivamente meritiamo di essere: a lottare per un posto in CL, con pace per chi ha creduto per qualcosa in più.



Ma pure io credevo nello scudetto ad un certo punto ( onestamente doveroso ancora provarci, siamo li, non costa nulla sognare, tanto i punti dobbiamo farli lo stesso), non è questo il problema a mio avviso.

Il problema è stato non riconoscere le fortune, oltre ai tanti meriti.

Pensavamo di aver risolto ogni problema con Pioli ( da cesso ad acclamato come grande allenatore), da Maldini ( mitizzazione dell' uomo), a Ibra ( segna, è un grandissimo, ma non è più lui e ogni mese potrebbe essere il suo ultimo da grande), Kjaer ( da rottame sbolognato da tutti a grandissimo centrale).

La verità era come sempre, nel mezzo. 

Siamo una buonissima squadra, Paolo mi piace, Pioli è una persona che stimo, siamo forti e con un buon futuro, ma non siamo per nulla grandi. Ma per nulla.
Abbiamo ancora la distanza Terra-Giove per esserlo. 
Abbiamo perso l' umiltà, ci siamo sentiti invincibili.

Ma non eravamo devastanti, eravamo solo forti e con 1 rigore a partita.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Febbraio 2021)

Penso sia assolutamente fondamentale ora restare focalizzati sull'obiettivo stagione, che era e rimane il 4 posto.
Qualcuno si era illuso prima, importante non demotivarsi ora.
Siamo in piena bagarre 4 posto e prossima settimana c'è la partita-verità contro la Roma.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lo dicevo anche all'epoca. Da un paio di mesi, segnavamo solo su rigore o comunque grazie ad episodi. Almeno i rigori ininfluenti li avrei evitati volentieri.
Poi c'è anche un altro aspetto: se prima eravamo una favola positiva, e stavamo simpatici a tutti, di colpo siamo diventati la squadra più odiata del campionato, quella che tutti volevano veder cadere. E' un dettaglio, però squadre come Spezia e Atalanta hanno giocato con una rabbia e un furore agonistico che degni di una finale di Champions.


----------



## Love (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



No questa davvero non l'ho capita...il record di rigori come lo chiami tu ci ha dato quei punti in più di cosa...erano tutti rigori netti...non iniziamo a sbarellare con la testa...che il nostro obiettivo non fosse lo scudetto ma la qualificazione in champions lo dico da una vita e ok ma sto fatto dei rigori che hai detto mi ha fatto salire il sangue al cervello.


----------



## kipstar (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



non mi sono mai illuso. sapendo bene prima o poi il momento difficile sarebbe arrivato puntale.....la squadra è buona ma migliorabile in tanti aspetti.
per me è sempre stato fondamentale arrivare in champions league.....


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> No questa davvero non l'ho capita...il record di rigori come lo chiami tu ci ha dato quei punti in più di cosa...erano tutti rigori netti...non iniziamo a sbarellare con la testa...che il nostro obiettivo non fosse lo scudetto ma la qualificazione in champions lo dico da una vita e ok ma sto fatto dei rigori che hai detto mi ha fatto salire il sangue al cervello.



quoto... l'intervento di pazzo è condivisibile... vedo il forum invaso da checche isteriche che vogliono l'esonero di pioli. Rido per non piangere. I rigori, invece, finchè ce li meritavamo ce li davano, non mi sembra che nelle ultime partite abbiano smesso di darceli, è che non ce li procuriamo più.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

i rigori non c'entrano nulla, il problema è la presunzione e l'arroganza che si è instillata nell'allenatore e nei giocatori. Quando giocavamo con umiltà rispettando ogni avversario facevamo grandi prestazioni, soprattutto 2020 e prime partite del 2021. Poi siamo diventati presuntuosi anche in campo, molto individualisti e poco gioco di squadra. L'allenatore ha poi messo il suo non capendo che ogni tanto cambiare tattica non è reato, e soprattutto non ha mai un intuizione geniale contro gli avversari, mai.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> No questa davvero non l'ho capita...il record di rigori come lo chiami tu ci ha dato quei punti in più di cosa...erano tutti rigori netti...non iniziamo a sbarellare con la testa...che il nostro obiettivo non fosse lo scudetto ma la qualificazione in champions lo dico da una vita e ok ma sto fatto dei rigori che hai detto mi ha fatto salire il sangue al cervello.



Non ho affatto scritto che abbiamo rubato i rigori, ma che siamo stati fortunati a fare il record di rigori ( da che esiste la palla), e questi punti dati dai rigori ci hanno fatto credere di essere diventati la squadra più forte dell' universo.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i rigori non c'entrano nulla, il problema è la presunzione e l'arroganza che si è instillata nell'allenatore e nei giocatori. Quando giocavamo con umiltà rispettando ogni avversario facevamo grandi prestazioni, soprattutto 2020 e prime partite del 2021. Poi siamo diventati presuntuosi anche in campo, molto individualisti e poco gioco di squadra. L'allenatore ha poi messo il suo non capendo che ogni tanto cambiare tattica non è reato, e soprattutto non ha mai un intuizione geniale contro gli avversari, mai.



Esatto, ma questo delirio di "onnipotenza" ( vedi sorrisini di tutti e giubilei all' ammonizione di Calabria, come se lo Spezia fosse per noi solo un impiccio da 3 punti già in tasca) è dovuto ai punti "fortunati" fatti precedentemente grazie ad un record di rigori a favore senza eguali ( ripeto, nessun furto, solo fortuna) .

Per me, è davvero evidente che la fortuna avuta dai penalty ci ha fatto enormemente sovrastimare la nostra forza ( attenzione, non sto dicendo che siamo dei cessi, siamo meritatamente fra le prime quattro ad oggi)


----------



## Lambro (21 Febbraio 2021)

I rigori che ci salvavano la pelle sono solo la conseguenza di una carenza offensiva nel creare gioco ed occasioni.
Per fortuna che ci sono stati, sennò ora non so dove saremmo.
Il gioco latita da tempo, non lo dico solo ora, lo dicevo a piu' riprese prima, anche contro il Torino o il Benevento io ho visto una squadra con grosse lacune e quella magia del post covid che pareva ormai solo un lontano ricordo.
La verità è che dietro siamo DISASTROSI, non c'è altro termine, non solo nel singolo che di nome fa Alessio ma anche nella collaborazione del centrocampo, che è sempre lontanissimo e sfilacciato, quindi anche il buon Kessie che è scaduto tantissimo nell'ultimo mese, anche di condizione e di brillantezza.
Forse Bennacer, quello vero, quello pre infortuni, è il giocatore realmente piu' importante di questa squadra, ma si deve anche iniziare a dare un senso all'equilibrio, da almeno 1 mese e mezzo non lo abbiamo più, regaliamo praterie letteralmente a chiunque e le partite non le prendiamo quando vogliamo noi, con forza con tracotanza, le prendiamo un po' a caso un po' così, un po' con qualche giocata un po' con qualche rigore.
Era evidentissimo, almeno a me, che il crollo fosse solo questione di momenti.
Oggi cmq prendiamoci il bello, non siamo stati così disastrosi contro la squadra piu' forte del campionato, il 3 a 0 è esagerato, ci sono spiragli per rinascere ma ci vuole un qualche accorgimento tattico perchè così non va bene, se si continua su questo spartito si saluta non solo la qualificazione champions ma credo pure quella in Eleague (si finisce settimi molto probabilmente).


----------



## markjordan (21 Febbraio 2021)

i rigori arrivano se giochi bene entrando in area pericolosamente

se giochiamo come da ultimo non arrivano sicuro


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io sinceramente ho sempre fatto notare, qua sul forum, di come sia impossibile vincere lo scudetto contro una squadra, l'inter, che non la le coppe europee di mezzo e che soprattutto gioca con l'11 titolare da mesi, mai nessun infortunio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> I rigori che ci salvavano la pelle sono solo la conseguenza di una carenza offensiva nel creare gioco ed occasioni.
> Per fortuna che ci sono stati, sennò ora non so dove saremmo.
> Il gioco latita da tempo, non lo dico solo ora, lo dicevo a piu' riprese prima, anche contro il Torino o il Benevento io ho visto una squadra con grosse lacune e quella magia del post covid che pareva ormai solo un lontano ricordo.
> La verità è che dietro siamo DISASTROSI, non c'è altro termine, non solo nel singolo che di nome fa Alessio ma anche nella collaborazione del centrocampo, che è sempre lontanissimo e sfilacciato, quindi anche il buon Kessie che è scaduto tantissimo nell'ultimo mese, anche di condizione e di brillantezza.
> ...



Lì si che ci sarebbe da ridere, è dal 2015/2016 che andiamo almeno in EL, pensa se con Theo Hernandez, Ibra, Kessie ecc ottenessimo gli stessi risultati del Milan di Sinisa. 

Roba da nascondersi dalla vergogna per decenni.

Già mancare il quarto posto dopo quanto fatto sarebbe un unicum storico, veramente, e ci rovinerebbe economicamente e tecnicamente, arrivare pure fuori dall’EL sarebbe roba da auspicare la radiazione del club per la troppa vergogna.


----------



## Lambro (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lì si che ci sarebbe da ridere, è dal 2015/2016 che andiamo almeno in EL, pensa se con Theo Hernandez, Ibra, Kessie ecc ottenessimo gli stessi risultati del Milan di Sinisa.
> 
> Roba da nascondersi dalla vergogna per decenni.
> 
> Già mancare il quarto posto dopo quanto fatto sarebbe un unicum storico, veramente, e ci rovinerebbe economicamente e tecnicamente, arrivare pure fuori dall’EL sarebbe roba da auspicare la radiazione del club per la troppa vergogna.



Il rischio c'è ed è grosso, solo il Napoli mi pare sul nostro livello attualmente.
Le altre 5 mi paiono di altra dimensione.
Speriamo di ritrovare condizione atletica e qualche accorgimento di Pioli, dobbiamo anche ritrovare Calhanoglu perchè è chiaro che morto lui morto il nostro gioco, è fin quasi lampante che sia la luce nella trequarti avversaria, un po' come Benna era la luce nella nostra e Ibra in attacco.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



Mai stato ingannato.
Ho sempre sostenuto che il Milan pre natale stesse facendo qualcosa di gran lunga al di sopra delle possibilità.
L'inganno maggiore è stato quello che, siccome lo stavamo facendo anche a prescindere dagli infortuni, allora con il rientro dei titolari sicuramente avremmo fatto molto meglio. 
Il Milan si è guadagnato quanto ottenuto grazie alla forza del gruppo, a prescindere che mancasse questo o quello. 
I singoli sono "sopravvalutati" ma non c'è niente di scandaloso in questo, è sempre così quando in una squadra il gruppo funziona bene e proprio per questo motivo a volte i giocatori salgono di valore di mercato anche al di sopra del loro vero valore (eccetto ovviamente quelli della Juve sempre eccessivamente pompati). 

Però è chiaro che la forza del gruppo non basta quando poi arrivano le partite decisive e le avversarie che hanno il fiato sul tuo collo sono organicamente più forti. 
L'Inter con Lautaro e Lukaku può ammazzare qualsiasi partita anche in ciabatte. Il Milan giocando a ritmi altissimi fatica a segnare e a chiudere qualsiasi partita, anche quelle che giocava bene e nonostante i rigori. Si diceva fosse colpa della mancanza di un vice-Ibra. Si è dato troppo peso al singolo. 

80 e passa punti nel 2020 risultato straordinario ma senza la pressione di lottare davvero per qualcosa di importante.
E infatti continuavo a chiedermi: questo Milan ha davvero alzato l'asticella? Per conto mio, NO. 

La ricetta era di continuare a giocarsi partita dopo partita senza pressioni e dove tutti potevano fare la loro parte. L'arrivo di Mandzukic per esempio è andato contro questo senso. Ha messo di fatto fuori rosa un ragazzo (Hauge) che non è chissa cosa, ma che come il resto della squadra stava facendo un percorso di crescita e ha fatto sì che il Milan dovesse per forza alzare le ambizioni. 

La sconfitta contro la Juventus era stata praticamente indolore, quella con l'Atalanta (subito dopo l'arrivo di Mandzukic e con la super mossa di Meitè trequartista) ha fatto scattare l'allarme. 
Ok a volte ci hanno aiutato i rigori, ma non bisognava in alcun caso perdere la bussola e continuare un percorso di gruppo, partita dopo partita.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> I rigori che ci salvavano la pelle sono solo la conseguenza di una carenza offensiva nel creare gioco ed occasioni.
> Per fortuna che ci sono stati, sennò ora non so dove saremmo.



Col record mondiale-storico di rigori a favore siamo quinti in classifica per gol segnati, vedi tu senza.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mai stato ingannato.
> Ho sempre sostenuto che il Milan pre natale stesse facendo qualcosa di gran lunga al di sopra delle possibilità.
> L'inganno maggiore è stato quello che, siccome lo stavamo facendo anche a prescindere dagli infortuni, allora con il rientro dei titolari sicuramente avremmo fatto molto meglio.
> Il Milan si è guadagnato quanto ottenuto grazie alla forza del gruppo, a prescindere che mancasse questo o quello.
> ...



Siamo al solito punto, come sempre negli ultimi anni, abbiamo incolpato allenatori uno dopo l' altro, terzini uno dopo l' altro, centrali difensivi uno dopo l' altro, centrocampisti uno dopo l' altro: il nostro problema, ormai da dieci anni, è che non segnano i nostri giocatori offensivi.

Perchè ha fatto qualche gol Ibra, altrimenti i vari Saelemaker, Chalanoglu, Rebic segnano meno di Suso, fai conto te.

Inizio quasi a credere che Leao dovrebbe essere titolare fisso, segna più lui di tutti gli altri messi insieme.

Rimpiango quasi Galliani che veniva accusato di pensare sempre e soltanto all' attacco, mi sa che aveva capito tutto.
In fondo a calcio vince chi fa gol, è semplice.


----------



## Lambro (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Col record mondiale-storico di rigori a favore siamo quinti in classifica per gol segnati, vedi tu senza.



Tragedia infatti.
Mancano i gol di Rebic, soprattutto per infortuni subiti, quelli di Salemakers non li vedremo mai perchè segna poco, idem Castillejo, ma soprattutto i gol dei difensori sui corner o sulle punizioni, che spesso han tolto le castagne dal fuoco alla Roma o all'Inter, all'Atalanta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



I rigori se ci sono,vanno dati. Se fai schifo, non centrano i rigori


----------



## Love (21 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



In realtà bisognerebbe contare principalmente i rigori utili a sbloccare le partite, 
non sono tanti. Nelle altre eravamo già in vantaggio...

Però concordo sul resto, 
ossia che ci eravamo illusi...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io sono ultradepresso ma voi mi battete, un po' di equilibrio non farebbe male, e parlo in generale non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, stiamo facendo schifo ma siamo secondi cavolo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Io sono ultradepresso ma voi mi battete, un po' di equilibrio non farebbe male, e parlo in generale non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, stiamo facendo schifo ma siamo secondi cavolo...



Anche con Rino eravamo terzi a + 8 sull‘Atalanta a Marzo. Solo che poi...


----------



## Milanlove (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, chi nega il contrario o è in malafede o non ha mai visto una partita di calcio. 

Il rigore è sempre un qualcosa di decisivo tranne in rari casi. Averne una caterva non può essere messo in dubbio che siano stati decisivi per arrivare a dove siamo arrivati. In quasi tutte le partite senza rigori a favore abbiamo faticato per essere la prima in classifica, la più forte di tutti in teoria. È un dato di fatto. 
Ora non dobbiamo demoralizzarci, dobbiamo sfruttare il vantaggio in termini di punti acquisito in queste prime giornate e vincere soprattutto gli scontri diretti.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, chi nega il contrario o è in malafede o non ha mai visto una partita di calcio.
> 
> Il rigore è sempre un qualcosa di decisivo tranne in rari casi. Averne una caterva non può essere messo in dubbio che siano stati decisivi per arrivare a dove siamo arrivati. In quasi tutte le partite senza rigori a favore abbiamo faticato per essere la prima in classifica, la più forte di tutti in teoria. È un dato di fatto.
> Ora non dobbiamo demoralizzarci, dobbiamo sfruttare il vantaggio in termini di punti acquisito in queste prime giornate e vincere soprattutto gli scontri diretti.



Eppure molti amici del forum si erano risentiti quando lo scrissi la prima volta.
Ma non capisco perché, non li abbiamo mica rubati.
Ho solo detto che hanno contribuito a sopravvalutare la nostra reale forza, come hai ben scritto anche tu.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure molti amici del forum si erano risentiti quando lo scrissi la prima volta.
> Ma non capisco perché, non li abbiamo mica rubati.
> Ho solo detto che hanno contribuito a sopravvalutare la nostra reale forza, come hai ben scritto anche tu.



Rubati è impossibile perché abbiamo una società e una dirigenza che contano zero. 
È indubbio che siano stati una botta di c..o clamorosa.


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ancora siamo secondi, siamo sempre ben oltre la migliore delle ipotesi di settembre. Quando saremo quinti, allora ci saremo fatti annebbiare dai rigori.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non condivido assolutamente il tuo pensiero. Non condivido che siamo stati fortunati a prendere tutti quei rigori, fortunati ad esser primi. Ce lo siamo meritati, e lo eravamo perchè giocavamo un calcio fatto di un'intensità, una cattiveria, un agonismo, un ritmo che poche altre ci stavano al passo. 

Ora cos'è successo? Di certo non è finita la fortuna. Semplicemente stiamo vivendo un calo fisiologico, dovuto sopratutto ai tanti infortuni che hanno di fatto minato il fattore brillantezza, cosa che per il tipo di calcio che ci ha portato lassù non può venire meno.

Il nostro obiettivo dev'esser ora riportare ad una brillantezza ottimale gente come Kjaer, Rebic, Ibra, Chala, Saelemakers su tutti. Per Bennacer ormai è tardi, mi sa. Se torniamo ad una certa condizione atletica, sono convinto torneranno anche prestazioni e risultati.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



Non penso si sia over performato. Semplicemente abbiamo un calo dopo 1 anno a correre più degli altri. Tutte le squadre hanno avuto un calo e anzi, paradossalmente, noi siamo stati gli ultimi ad averlo!
I rigori c'erano, a gennaio son arrivati 3 acquisti, non 3 fenomeni ma meglio di tutte le nostre concorrenti.
Siamo ancora secondi perché quanto di buono fatto nn si disperde dopo qualche sconfitta. Mi trovi d'accordo solo sulle coppe. Disperdono energie importanti e noi dobbiamo assolutamente arrivare quarti perciò sarebbe meglio non sprecarle per obiettivi secondari.
Però a parte la partita col lille per il resto hanno giocato quasi solo riserve, per ora non ci sta pesando troppo.
Spero in una ripresa atletica entro breve e aspetto il secondo calo di quelle squadre che hanno ricominciato a correre verso fine ottobre.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, chi nega il contrario o è in malafede o non ha mai visto una partita di calcio.
> 
> Il rigore è sempre un qualcosa di decisivo tranne in rari casi. Averne una caterva non può essere messo in dubbio che siano stati decisivi per arrivare a dove siamo arrivati. In quasi tutte le partite senza rigori a favore abbiamo faticato per essere la prima in classifica, la più forte di tutti in teoria. È un dato di fatto.
> Ora non dobbiamo demoralizzarci, dobbiamo sfruttare il vantaggio in termini di punti acquisito in queste prime giornate e vincere soprattutto gli scontri diretti.



l'anno scorso senza i rigori rubati eravamo primi per punti fatti. Quindi il discorso rigori vale fino ad un certo punto eh. Semplicemente la differenza è nel nostro modo di giocare, tatticamente adesso siamo impresentabili e anche come condizione fisica.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



Io non capirò mai questo discorso della fortuna. 
Boh.
Fortuna è vedersi riconosciuto ciò che ci spetta?
Che poi un calcio di rigore è una penalità pesante e che può indirizzare una partita non ci sono dubbi ma quei falli subiti che hanno generato rigori c'erano tutti..
Fortunati quindi nel produrli quei falli subiti o fortunati perché ce li hanno riconosciuti??

Non se ne esce mai. 

L'inter oggi è stata fortunata a trovare ripartenze letali o sono stati bravi?
Non se ne esce mai .
La fortuna nello sport andrebbe scomodata meno possibile perché non c'è evento, non c'è dinamica che non dipenda da cause e concause, bravura ed errori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Per me il rigore fa parte del gioco e delle regole, a meno che non siano furti illegali come quelli della Juve.
Non è fortuna o illusione. Come la prodezza di un attaccante o la parata di un portiere.
Molte partite indecorose della squadra, nel calcio, sono spesso risolte dalle prodezze di un singolo. Ma non è che se succedono allora ci si illude o bisogna sminuire. E' il gioco del calcio che prevede questi "inganni", che è così dall'inizio dei tempi.

Di rigori inesisistenti ne abbiamo avuti pochi, per quel che ricordo. C'erano praticamente tutti. Se il gioco del calcio li ritiene parte integrante (e decisiva) del regolamento, record o meno, non c'era niente di cui essere ingannati.
Infatti adesso che facciamo c.agare, non ne avremo più per un bel po'. Il record e le statistiche verranno compensati in modo naturale. I rigori li ottenevamo perché giocavamo bene, con un gioco offensivo fluido e propositivo.

L'illusione c'è stata, perché questa squadra ha reso al 200% delle proprie limitate possibilità, e certi giocatori che rimangono scarsi hanno passato un momento di gloria e ora sembrano tornati sui propri mediocri standard.
Ma i rigori non c'entrano proprio nulla.


----------



## sampapot (21 Febbraio 2021)

tutti quei rigori sono stati il frutto di alcuni fattori:
- ottima forma fisica (tutti erano sovraperformanti, poi, da un certo punto, è mancata la lucidità a tutti, come se fossero rimasti a corto di 
benzina)
- autostima (quando le cose ti vanno bene, sei motivato e fiducioso nei tuoi mezzi)
- entrando molte volte in area, è normale che aumentino le possibilità di subire fallo e quindi di ottenere un rigore

forse è il momento di un altro lockdown generale


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il rigore fa parte del gioco e delle regole, a meno che non siano furti illegali come quelli della Juve.
> Non è fortuna o illusione. Come la prodezza di un attaccante o la parata di un portiere.
> Molte partite indecorose della squadra, nel calcio, sono spesso risolte dalle prodezze di un singolo. Ma non è che se succedono allora ci si illude o bisogna sminuire. E' il gioco del calcio che prevede questi "inganni", che è così dall'inizio dei tempi.
> 
> ...



Parlare di fortuna ha comunque senso, non perché i rigori non ci fossero, c’erano tutti meno quello con la Roma (rigore di compensazione dopo quello inesistente dato alla Riomma) e quello con la Fiore (datoci sull’1-0), ma perché anche squadre nettamente più forti non ne ricevono così tanti.

Per dire lo scorso anno in Premier il Liverpool che ha stradominato il campionato (e che di sicuro non aveva meno presenza in area di noi) ne ha ricevuti 5 in tutta la stagione. Lo United, la squadra che ricevette più rigori in Premier nel 2019/2020, ne ricevette 14 in tutta la stagione, noi ne abbiamo ricevuti 14 in metà stagione.

Lo stesso Barcellona del Triplete 2010/2011 ne ricevette mi pare 9 nella Liga. Vogliamo parlare del Milan, che mi pare non ricevette un singolo rigore a favore in Serie A tra il Gennaio 1993 e il Febbraio 1994, tredici mesi?

Quindi si, siamo stati fortunati nel senso che abbiamo avuto la fortuna che molti avversari ci abbiano fatto falli francamente da polli in molti casi, in area, e altre volte per ingenuità come falli di mano.

Quindi è lecito chiedersi dove saremmo senza rigori o meglio con una media rigori ricevuti “normale”, tipo quella di Inda e gobbi quest’anno, non perché i nostri non ci fossero, ripeto, ma perché anche giocando bene non è assolutamente detto che ti capitino tutti quei rigori, Liverpool 2019/2020 docet. Anzi, è altamente più probabile il contrario (e non perché non li meritiamo anche se ci sono ecc, ma perché non è così comune, checché se ne dica, avere la fortuna di subire così tanti falli in area, spesso a seguito di vere e proprie ingenuità, come abbiamo subito noi).

La squadra in Estate, se andremo in CL (altrimenti sappiamo già cosa ci attende, cioè il Giannino reloaded) dovrà essere rinforzata, altro che, altrimenti non solo non avremo nessuna velleità di vincere manco il prossimo anno, ma senza rinforzi né di organico né sul versante allenatore si rischierebbe di qualificarsi un anno per poi arrivare quinti/sesti il prossimo (perché, anche se non posso dimostrarlo, temo che Pioli 43 punti con questa rosa in un girone non li farebbe manco se potesse rigiocare il campionato 10 volte di fila).

P.s: ovviamente se c’è il versante fortuna c’è pure quello sfiga, tipo i millemila infortuni. Ma francamente non so se, qualora non ci avessero fatto tutti quei falli in area, e avessimo quinti avuto mettiamo 4/5 rigori in tutto il girone d’andata, ecco non so se avendo sempre o quasi a disposizione gli 11 titolari, stile Inda, avremmo avuto più punti di quelli che abbiamo avuto grazie ai tanti (sacrosanti, intendiamoci, spero sia chiaro cosa intendo) rigori.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parlare di fortuna ha comunque senso, non perché i rigori non ci fossero, c’erano tutti meno quello con la Roma (rigore di compensazione dopo quello inesistente dato alla Riomma) e quello con la Fiore (datoci sull’1-0), ma perché anche squadre nettamente più forti non ne ricevono così tanti.
> 
> Per dire lo scorso anno in Premier il Liverpool che ha stradominato il campionato (e che di sicuro non aveva meno presenza in area di noi) ne ha ricevuti 5 in tutta la stagione. Lo United, la squadra che ricevette più rigori in Premier nel 2019/2020, ne ricevette 14 in tutta la stagione, noi ne abbiamo ricevuti 14 in metà stagione.
> 
> ...



Volendo provare a fare una analisi seria sui rigori e senza scomodare la dea bendata che c'entra davvero nulla io credo che i tanti rigori di cui abbiamo goduto siano caduti in un periodo in cui gli avversari erano portati a sottovalutarci. 

La poca considerazione di cui godevamo portava tutti ad affrontarci in modo sbagliato e con leggerezza. 


Dopo che abbiamo vinto il titolo d'inverno la musica è cambiata, di colpo siamo diventati odiati, rispettati e hanno iniziato a giocare contro di noi come si gioca contro la prima della classe .

I gol record sono un lontano ricordo perché nessuno ora ci lascia campo e spazi.
È lo scotto da pagare per stare al vertice.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volendo provare a fare una analisi seria sui rigori e senza scomodare la dea bendata che c'entra davvero nulla io credo che i tanti rigori di cui abbiamo goduto siano caduti in un periodo in cui gli avversari erano portati a sottovalutarci.
> 
> La poca considerazione di cui godevamo portava tutti ad affrontarci in modo sbagliato e con leggerezza.
> 
> ...




Esatto, anche questa chiave di lettura ci sta, quello che volevo dire comunque è che mentre quando hai un centravanti da 30 goal ce l’hai sempre (a meno che non si rompa) e sai quello che ti può dare, una mole di rigori del genere (che come ho dimostrato non ricevono o ricevevano nemmeno squadre ben più forti) è difficilmente ripetibile, da lì quindi il discorso che ho fatto sul bisogno di arrivare in CL per rinforzare la rosa sia sui giocatori che sull’allenatore.

Per la cronaca, noi abbiamo avuto 14 rigori, trasformati 10, e abbiamo segnato in tutto 45 goal, al netto dei rigori trasformati abbiamo segnato 35 goal su azione, solo 6 goal su azione in più del Bologna (che ha segnato 30 goal avendo ricevuto due rigori e avendone trasformato solo 1).

Questo per dire che il fatto che ci prendessero forse sottogamba e ci facessero falli ingenui ha nascosto la polvere sotto al tappeto sugli (atavici) problemi dell’attacco, dove Ibra da solo ha segnato quanto Chala, Rebic, Salmonstriker e Leao messi assieme.

Se non ci fosse Ibra in pratica avremmo un attacco con la stessa pericolosità della prima parte del 2019/2020 o poco più.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, anche questa chiave di lettura ci sta, quello che volevo dire comunque è che mentre quando hai un centravanti da 30 goal ce l’hai sempre (a meno che non si rompa) e sai quello che ti può dare, una mole di rigori del genere (che come ho dimostrato non ricevono o ricevevano nemmeno squadre ben più forti) è difficilmente ripetibile, da lì quindi il discorso che ho fatto sul bisogno di arrivare in CL per rinforzare la rosa sia sui giocatori che sull’allenatore.
> 
> Per la cronaca, noi abbiamo avuto 14 rigori, trasformati 10, e abbiamo segnato in tutto 45 goal, al netto dei rigori trasformati abbiamo segnato 35 goal su azione, solo 6 goal su azione in più del Bologna (che ha segnato 30 goal avendo ricevuto due rigori e avendone trasformato solo 1).
> 
> ...



Sai cosa penso su ibra : me lo tengo stretto perché so che fuoriclasse al Milan non ne vedrò.
Sono stato uno dei pochi a giustificare l'operazione manzo ma ti pare non sono consapevole che si tratta di un azzardo?
Purtroppo questo passa il convento, la situazione rinnovi e un mercato fatto di prestiti sono la cartina al tornasole della nostra ambizione.

E io oggi dovrei criticare i ragazzi?
Non ce la faccio, mi spiace. 
Posso solo ringraziarli perché siamo tornati a lottare per qualcosa. 
Qualche critica la potrei muovere a Pioli perché sta dimostrando poco coraggio.
Troppo conservatore..

La panchina di tomori di oggi è stata drammatica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai cosa penso su ibra : me lo tengo stretto perché so che fuoriclasse al Milan non ne vedrò.
> Sono stato uno dei pochi a giustificare l'operazione manzo ma ti pare non sono consapevole che si tratta di un azzardo?
> Purtroppo questo passa il convento, la situazione rinnovi e un mercato fatto di prestiti sono la cartina al tornasole della nostra ambizione.
> 
> ...



Pioli si sta dimostrando quello che è sempre stato: un buon traghettatore, anzi un top traghettatore, da subentrante, ma fare una stagione sempre sul pezzo e con obiettivi importanti non è roba sua.

Purtroppo non è un vincente. Speriamo non tracolli le prossime così non dovremo esonerarlo, ma a fine stagione anche in caso di CL arrivederci a grazie (andare in CL con Pioli? Dai su, siamo seri, per cortesia).


----------



## Victorss (22 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo in parte. Ieri non siamo stati fortunati allora se vogliamo dirla tutta: su uno dei due colpi di testa di Ibra la palla arriva addosso ad Handanovic e lui manco se ne accorge. 2 cm più in là ed è goal. Con quella sfuriata che stavamo facendo forse potevamo girare la gara.
Su una cosa sono d'accordo al punto da firmare col sangue. È un mese che vado avanti a dire che ci siamo trasformati da umili a ubriachi di successo. Questa squadra con gli effettivi 11+4 che ha senza umiltà e sacrificio non va da nessuna parte. 
E poi, mi duole dirlo, ci stiamo comportamento tali e quali ai nati dopo: lo scudetto si vince a Maggio. Non a gennaio, non ad aprile non a dicembre. Se fai bene prima conta ZERO. E uguale a come fanno i perdazzurri prima mezzo forum era qui a dare dei pirla a chi diceva "calma a parlare di scudetto" e faceva le tabelline del grande trionfo, ora sta inveendo contro mezza squadra e parla di cacciare Pioli. 
Ci vuole equilibrio, gli isterismi lasciamoli a quelli dall' altra parte del naviglio, che per inciso, hanno una squadra superiore in quasi tutti i reparti e costruita per stare lì dove sta adesso. Guardiamo dietro perché Atalanta e Juventus arrivano.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pioli si sta dimostrando quello che è sempre stato: un buon traghettatore, anzi un top traghettatore, da subentrante, ma fare una stagione sempre sul pezzo e con obiettivi importanti non è roba sua.
> 
> Purtroppo non è un vincente. Speriamo non tracolli le prossime così non dovremo esonerarlo, ma a fine stagione anche in caso di CL arrivederci a grazie (andare in CL con Pioli? Dai su, siamo seri, per cortesia).



Io quando è arrivato Pioli non ero contento perchè gli avrei preferito Ranieri, per non scomodare spalletti che era ed è fuori dai parametri milan.
Poi però Pioli ha fatto bene e si è guadagnato stima, affetto, complimenti.

Ora come ora non lo scarico ma proprio per smentire la fama che lo accompagna ora al milan è il momento di centrare l'obiettivo.

Diciamo però che i presupposti non mi stanno piacendo : se è vero che manzo e meitè non saranno mai titolari per tomori il discorso cambia perchè maldini gli ha messo a disposizione quel tipo di difensore che inseguivamo da anni.
E lui lo panchina?
Non ci siamo.

Non dico che con tomori avremmo vinto il derby ma sicuramente non saremmo stati stuprati a campo aperto come è successo da lukaku oppure lautaro sulla trequarti non avrebbe banchettato a suo piacimento.
Uno dei due nerazzurri sarebbe stato limitato.
Ieri invece si sono esaltati entrambi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> No questa davvero non l'ho capita...il record di rigori come lo chiami tu ci ha dato quei punti in più di cosa...erano tutti rigori netti...non iniziamo a sbarellare con la testa...che il nostro obiettivo non fosse lo scudetto ma la qualificazione in champions lo dico da una vita e ok ma sto fatto dei rigori che hai detto mi ha fatto salire il sangue al cervello.



Il concetto è molto semplice, che fossero tutti rigori netti è VERO, ma ciò non toglie che hanno aiutato a sbloccare molte partite, e non erano tutti rigori con l'uomo atterrato mentre stava per spingere il pallone in rete, ergo senza quei rigori magari alcune partite non le avremmo portare a casa..ci passa poco da finire il girone d'andata in testa, a fare 8 punti in meno ed essere in lotta per la CL..

Giustamente noi abbiamo tutti punti che ci siamo conquistati sul campo, quindi ora non demoralizziamoci e non buttiamo via una stagione fin'ora sopra le attese, c'è ancora tempo per fare un girone di ritorno buonissimo, servono 29 punti nelle prossime 15 partite almeno, non è certo impossibile...però se entriamo nel loop che facciamo schifo perché lo scudetto è andato (premesso che i cali li hanno tutti, e noi ad oggi siamo ancora secondi) allora rischiamo davvero grosso..

Ragazzi se non si arriva nelle prime 4 nemmeno quest'anno dopo un girone d'andata così davvero c'è da nascondersi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io quando è arrivato Pioli non ero contento perchè gli avrei preferito Ranieri, per non scomodare spalletti che era ed è fuori dai parametri milan.
> Poi però Pioli ha fatto bene e si è guadagnato stima, affetto, complimenti.
> 
> Ora come ora non lo scarico ma proprio per smentire la fama che lo accompagna ora al milan è il momento di centrare l'obiettivo.
> ...



Esatto.

Ma ricordati che non parliamo nulla di nuovo. Fefo Pioli è quello che ci fatto sorbire Piatek per un girone d’andata intero sempre titolare inamovibile (stessa cosa che succedeva con Giampaolo) nonostante avesse Leao a disposizione, prima dell’arrivo di Ibra, Leao che sempre, quando veniva impiegato, si rendeva più pericoloso in dieci minuti di quanto Piatek facesse in 7/8 partite (cosa normale: Leao è molto discontinuo ma ha una differenza enorme di talento con un giocatore da campionato australiano come quello).

Ora con Memento Mori si sta riproponendo la medesima dinamica: è evidentemente più forte di Gnoli Omar sotto ogni aspetto possibile e immaginabile, ma siccome il secondo è il marchese del Grillo, “io sono io e voi non siete un C” allora Fefo, da buon mediocre con la personalità di un Topinambur quale è sempre stato, lo lascia titolare inamovibile. Probabilmente diventerebbe panchinabile solo se arrivasse Ramos (come Suso e Piatek sono diventati panchinabili solo con Zlatan, perché Pioli i capetti del menga li protegge finché non ne arriva uno più grosso e cattivo).

La domanda che mi faccio è: abbiamo compreso che finché avremmo avuto solo attaccanti da metà classifica come gli ultimi nove anni saremmo sempre stati nella melma, fino appunto a quando la misura è stata colma e si è preso Zlatan, è possibile che L’A.C MILAN 1899 debba avere come allenatori solamente dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio, degli stagisti inesperti o dei buoni mestieranti la cui dimensione è tutto fuorché il Milan?

Perché l’Inda del 2017 poteva prendere uno Spalletti, quando era fuori dalla CL da sei anni, mentre noi pare che anche uno Spalletti sia off limits, inarrivabile, impensabile, come se stessimo parlando di Guardiola?

Perché Spalletti ieri Memento Mori non l’avrebbe panchinato. Con Spalletti le dinamiche da “lei non sa chi sono io” non funzionano.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il concetto è molto semplice, che fossero tutti rigori netti è VERO, ma ciò non toglie che hanno aiutato a sbloccare molte partite, e non erano tutti rigori con l'uomo atterrato mentre stava per spingere il pallone in rete, ergo senza quei rigori magari alcune partite non le avremmo portare a casa..ci passa poco da finire il girone d'andata in testa, a fare 8 punti in meno ed essere in lotta per la CL..
> 
> Giustamente noi abbiamo tutti punti che ci siamo conquistati sul campo, quindi ora non demoralizziamoci e non buttiamo via una stagione fin'ora sopra le attese, c'è ancora tempo per fare un girone di ritorno buonissimo, servono 29 punti nelle prossime 15 partite almeno, non è certo impossibile...però se entriamo nel loop che facciamo schifo perché lo scudetto è andato (premesso che i cali li hanno tutti, e noi ad oggi siamo ancora secondi) allora rischiamo davvero grosso..
> 
> Ragazzi se non si arriva nelle prime 4 nemmeno quest'anno dopo un girone d'andata così davvero c'è da nascondersi



Si ma quelle situazioni da gioco che hanno generato i rigori le abbiamo prodotte noi, sono frutto del nostro gioco e nate da una compartecipazione tra nostri meriti e demeriti altrui.
Come accade sempre nel calcio.

Le partite non si vincono mai per casualità, la partita è come una trama di un film dove tra le pieghe della storia c'è chi via via prende sicurezza e chi perde in autostima.
Ogni azione è frutto di tanti piccoli errori e tanti altri piccoli meriti.

Forse, ripeto forse, tutti quei rigori sono figli della sottovalutazione generale di cui abbiamo goduto.
Sta di fatto che ora il volume di gioco è calato, le altre ci affrontano diversamente e i rigori si sono azzerati.
Non era un caso prima e non è un caso ora.
Non esisteva la fortuna prima e non esisterà la sfortuna ora se per mesi non dovessimo godere di un rigore.

Il rigore è una penalità di gioco ma figlia di una situazione di gioco.
Nel calcio la fortuna andrebbe scomodata di rado perchè serve solo per cercare alibi o giustificazioni approssimative.
La partita è come un quadro, c'è chi vede e c'è chi guarda.
Bisogna guardare e non solo vedere.


----------



## bmb (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il concetto è molto semplice, che fossero tutti rigori netti è VERO, ma ciò non toglie che hanno aiutato a sbloccare molte partite, e non erano tutti rigori con l'uomo atterrato mentre stava per spingere il pallone in rete, ergo senza quei rigori magari alcune partite non le avremmo portare a casa..ci passa poco da finire il girone d'andata in testa, a fare 8 punti in meno ed essere in lotta per la CL..
> 
> Giustamente noi abbiamo tutti punti che ci siamo conquistati sul campo, quindi ora non demoralizziamoci e non buttiamo via una stagione fin'ora sopra le attese, c'è ancora tempo per fare un girone di ritorno buonissimo, servono 29 punti nelle prossime 15 partite almeno, non è certo impossibile...però se entriamo nel loop che facciamo schifo perché lo scudetto è andato (premesso che i cali li hanno tutti, e noi ad oggi siamo ancora secondi) allora rischiamo davvero grosso..
> 
> Ragazzi se non si arriva nelle prime 4 nemmeno quest'anno dopo un girone d'andata così davvero c'è da nascondersi



I rigori fanno parte del calcio. Sono parte del gioco come i portieri. Per dire, se Handanovic non si inventa la miglior partita della carriera oggi stiamo qui a parlare di primo posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> I rigori fanno parte del calcio. Sono parte del gioco come i portieri. Per dire, se Handanovic non si inventa la miglior partita della carriera oggi stiamo qui a parlare di primo posto.



Fanno parte del calcio ma è anche vero che non sempre, anzi praticamente mai, ad una squadra, anche molto più forte della nostra, capita di subire tutti i falli in area subiti da noi, come scrivevo qui https://www.milanworld.net/siamo-st...-rigori-vt100215-post2271375.html#post2271375 i rigori non puoi considerarli “un asset” come un centravanti da 30 goal, se hai un gran centravanti sai quello che ti può dare, avere la fortuna di subire tutti quei falli in area in un solo girone (roba non successa manco a squadroni con ben più peso offensivo del nostro, come scrivevo nel post linkato) è invece decisamente un evento una tantum.


C’erano praticamente tutti; ma sempre di evento “eccezionale” si parla, perché normalmente tutti quei falli in area non li subisci manco se giochi con Messi, Neymar e Suarez come il Barca 2014/2015.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il concetto è molto semplice, che fossero tutti rigori netti è VERO, ma ciò non toglie che hanno aiutato a sbloccare molte partite, e non erano tutti rigori con l'uomo atterrato mentre stava per spingere il pallone in rete, ergo senza quei rigori magari alcune partite non le avremmo portare a casa..ci passa poco da finire il girone d'andata in testa, a fare 8 punti in meno ed essere in lotta per la CL..
> 
> Giustamente noi abbiamo tutti punti che ci siamo conquistati sul campo, quindi ora non demoralizziamoci e non buttiamo via una stagione fin'ora sopra le attese, c'è ancora tempo per fare un girone di ritorno buonissimo, servono 29 punti nelle prossime 15 partite almeno, non è certo impossibile...però se entriamo nel loop che facciamo schifo perché lo scudetto è andato (premesso che i cali li hanno tutti, e noi ad oggi siamo ancora secondi) allora rischiamo davvero grosso..
> 
> Ragazzi se non si arriva nelle prime 4 nemmeno quest'anno dopo un girone d'andata così davvero c'è da nascondersi



Ma da nascondersi davvero. Nessuna squadra è mai arrivata quinta da campione d’inverno, farlo significherebbe che abbiamo meno probabilità di tornare in CL di quelle che ha il PSV di rivincere la CL (visto che loro almeno una volta l’hanno vinta, mentre un campione d’inverno finito quinto alla fine è roba mai successa in nessun campionato professionistico di nessun continente di nessuna nazione del globo terracqueo).


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> I rigori fanno parte del calcio. Sono parte del gioco come i portieri. Per dire, se Handanovic non si inventa la miglior partita della carriera oggi stiamo qui a parlare di primo posto.



Ripeto, se in un girone mi vengono dati 14 rigori giustissimi è comunque innegabile che è un grande aiuto, ciò non toglie che abbiamo i punti che ci meritiamo, ma è anche da considerare che non possiamo sempre pensare di avere un rigore per sbloccare le gare


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ma quelle situazioni da gioco che hanno generato i rigori le abbiamo prodotte noi, sono frutto del nostro gioco e nate da una compartecipazione tra nostri meriti e demeriti altrui.
> Come accade sempre nel calcio.
> 
> Le partite non si vincono mai per casualità, la partita è come una trama di un film dove tra le pieghe della storia c'è chi via via prende sicurezza e chi perde in autostima.
> ...



non ho parlato di fortuna, ma di aiuto...ripeto che è innegabile che su 10 rigori netti solitamente 3 sono figli di chiarissime occasioni da gol, ergo nel 70% dei casi un rigore è un vantaggio molto maggiore del rischio potenziale di un'azione...motivo per cui dietro ai rigori ci sono sempre polemiche...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> non ho parlato di fortuna, ma di aiuto...ripeto che è innegabile che su 10 rigori netti solitamente 3 sono figli di chiarissime occasioni da gol, ergo nel 70% dei casi un rigore è un vantaggio molto maggiore del rischio potenziale di un'azione...motivo per cui dietro ai rigori ci sono sempre polemiche...



Io la vedo diversamente, sarà che ragiono in ottica calcio e campo.

Io credo che se da sinistra metti una palla ad uscire a spiovere al secondo palo e crei un 'uno contro uno' tra ibra e il difendente del bologna e il difensore del bologna non ha grande attitudine alla marcatura tu hai creato un mismatch, come si suol dire.
Quel duello individuale a nostro favore genera un goffo fallo di mano del difensore del bologna che genera il rigore.

E' una situazione di gioco che genera un fallo di gioco e una seguente penalità.
Come se metti palla in area per ibra, ibra domina il duello aereo e fa sponda per il compagno che porta al gol.

Non è fortuna nel primo caso e non è fortuna nel secondo.


Ormai nel calcio è tutta scientificità.
Perfino i duelli individuali che portano ai falli e ai gialli sono ricercati per indirizzare la partita.

Il regolamento non stabilisce che il rigore debba esser fischiato se l'azione da gol è netta o meno ma se il fallo lo si commette in area.
La polemica quindi non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere e chi la alimenta è in malafede.

Quindi non siamo stati nè fortunati nè aiutati ma ci siamo presi quello che abbiamo prodotto.
E' un'anomalia statistica?
Amen , pure la roma che chiude la prima mezz'ora avanti per 3-0 un sacco di volte ha prodotto un'anomalia statistica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io la vedo diversamente, sarà che ragiono in ottica calcio e campo.
> 
> Io credo che se da sinistra metti una palla ad uscire a spiovere al secondo palo e crei un 'uno contro uno' tra ibra e il difendente del bologna e il difensore del bologna non ha grande attitudine alla marcatura tu hai creato un mismatch, come si suol dire.
> Quel duello individuale a nostro favore genera un goffo fallo di mano del difensore del bologna che genera il rigore.
> ...



Si ma il punto è che è un’anomalia statistica che difficilmente si ripeterà, e quindi non può essere considerata come facente parte della forza del “pacchetto Milan” come invece può esserlo considerato un Ibra. Liverpool 2019/2020 99 punti in Premier e 5 rigori a favore. Non siamo stati aiutati perché non ci hanno regalato nessun rigore (Roma e Florentia Viola a parte) ma non si può dire che tutti quei falli subiti in area fossero la norma o che si ripeteranno facilmente.

Motivo per cui anche finissimo la stagione sui 75/78 punti ci sarebbe da fare certi ragionamenti sulla rosa e rinforzarla in estate (cosa doverosa con la CL, che anzi tornarci è l’unico modo per non smantellare e poter rinforzare), perché altrimenti l’anno prossimo si rischiano brutte sorprese.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma il punto è che è un’anomalia calcistica che difficilmente si ripeterà, e quindi non può essere considerata come facente parte della forza del “pacchetto Milan” come invece può esserlo considerato un Ibra. Liverpool 2019/2020 99 punti in Premier e 5 rigori a favore. Non siamo stati aiutati perché non ci hanno regalato nessun rigore (Roma e Florentia Viola a parte) ma non si può dire che tutti quei falli subiti in area fossero la norma o che si ripeteranno facilmente.
> 
> Motivo per cui anche finissimo la stagione sui 75/78 punti ci sarebbe da fare certi ragionamenti sulla rosa e rinforzarla in estate (cosa doverosa con la CL, che anzi tornarci è l’unico modo per non smantellare e poter rinforzare).



Vedrai che giocando come stiamo giocando ora non vedremo un rigore per mesi.
Il milan di inizio anno attaccava bene, attaccava in velocità e lo faceva coi tempi giusti.
I duelli individuali che producevamo prendevano spesso le nostre rivali di sorpresa e creavamo panico in area.

L'uomo non stazionava in area ma arrivava nello spazio quando arrivava la palla.

Quando giochi cosi chi difende non ha punti di riferimento ed è altamente probabile subire falli.

Poi è chiaro che abbiamo assistito a un'anomalia statistica, non ho certo la presunzione di dire che producevamo calcio più del liverpool.
Credo semplicemente che l'anomalia statistica sia stata dettata molto dalla sottovalutazione di cui abbiamo goduto (ci hanno lasciato spazi e tempi) e dalla nostra qualità.

Ma attaccando come ieri non vedremo un rigore da qua a un anno.

Sempre per il discorso fatto sopra.


----------



## davoreb (22 Febbraio 2021)

I rigori centrano poco, io li vedo più come una conseguenza che come una causa.

Da una parte non siamo più veloci e brillanti come all'inizio, dall'altra le squadre hanno cominciato a prenderci le misure.

Per sei mesi abbiamo giocato un grande calcio e per me nulla è perduto basta avere chiaro che la vittoria del campionato è più un sogno per quest'anno non un obiettivo.

Ieri non abbiamo giocato male, risultato un po' bugiardo, lo schifo è stato contro lo Spezia.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Febbraio 2021)

Abbiamo giocato benissimo per tutto il 2020. Meritavamo anche più di quanto raccolto (contro Roma, Verona e Parma meritavamo ampiamente la vittoria). I rigori fanno parte del gioco, quindi non capisco davvero sto discorso. E' uno dei modi per segnare. Paghiamo l'ecatombe iniziata a Napoli e un calo fisiologico. Per lo scudetto ci sono squadre semplicemente più attrezzate. Ma piano coi drammi


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io la vedo diversamente, sarà che ragiono in ottica calcio e campo.
> 
> Io credo che se da sinistra metti una palla ad uscire a spiovere al secondo palo e crei un 'uno contro uno' tra ibra e il difendente del bologna e il difensore del bologna non ha grande attitudine alla marcatura tu hai creato un mismatch, come si suol dire.
> Quel duello individuale a nostro favore genera un goffo fallo di mano del difensore del bologna che genera il rigore.
> ...



Diavolo sei troppo intelligente e preparato per non aver capito cosa intendo...te la faccio semplice per essere chiaro..

Derby di andata: Ibra entra in area con palla al piede con Kolarov che gli chiude lo spazio di tro, lo svedese fa una bella giocata e Kolarov lo mette giù, rigore SOLARE
Ibra va sul dischetto e a quel punto hai il 90% di possibilità di far gol (si perché un rigore 9 volte su 10 è un gol, a parte appunto se calcia ibra ma quello è un discorso diverso...)
Se Kolarov non fosse intervenuto, quante possibilità aveva *realmente* quell'azione di diventare un gol? 10%, 15%?

Ecco cosa intendo dire...è normale che i rigori li prendi per situazioni che crei e tutto il resto..ma è innegabile che 99 volte su 100 il rigore è un vantaggio (e infatti si esulta quando te lo danno..)

E quando tu in un girone hai questo vantaggio troppe volte un po' può succedere che si falsa il reale valore di una squadra..tanti lo dicevano, occhio che non siamo da scudetto...infatti adesso succede che da primi in 15 giorni temiamo di non finire nei primi 4, è assurdo no?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Una squadra che prende tanti rigori (regolari), significa che è molto pericolosa dal punto di vista offensivo. Ieri, tranne poche occasioni, non lo siamo stati.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diavolo sei troppo intelligente e preparato per non aver capito cosa intendo...te la faccio semplice per essere chiaro..
> 
> Derby di andata: Ibra entra in area con palla al piede con Kolarov che gli chiude lo spazio di tro, lo svedese fa una bella giocata e Kolarov lo mette giù, rigore SOLARE
> Ibra va sul dischetto e a quel punto hai il 90% di possibilità di far gol (si perché un rigore 9 volte su 10 è un gol, a parte appunto se calcia ibra ma quello è un discorso diverso...)
> ...



diciamo che questa statistica più che falsare il valore ci ha reso un po' più "presuntuosi". 
il Milan di oggi mi sembra diciamo "incapace di perdere a testa alta".
Se gira bene si vince, altrimenti si perde malissimo.
unica eccezione Milan-Juventus dove consapevoli delle tante assenze abbiamo giocato con umiltà e infatti non ci fu il contraccolpo in quell'occasione


----------



## Davidoff (22 Febbraio 2021)

Il Milan ha grossi problemi in attacco da 10 anni, non basta certo Ibra 40enne a risolverli. A sinistra abbiamo Rebic che non va quasi mai in doppia cifra (l'anno scorso è stato un pò come il mezzo girone di Piatek, periodo da re Mida) e Leao che gioca 10 minuti a partita, a destra Saele e Castillejo che non hanno molti gol nelle gambe, Calhanoglu è tornato a segnare poco, i centrocampisti non ne parliamo. Limiti che si vedevano anche durante il filotto dei 2 gol segnati a partita, visto che la metà erano rigori e non riuscivamo mai a chiudere le partite facendo il terzo gol, come anche contro la Stella Rossa. Questa squadra è molto lontana dall'essere competitiva purtroppo, appena cala la condizione fisica le lacune sono evidenti.


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha grossi problemi in attacco da 10 anni, non basta certo Ibra 40enne a risolverli. A sinistra abbiamo Rebic che non va quasi mai in doppia cifra (l'anno scorso è stato un pò come il mezzo girone di Piatek, periodo da re Mida) e Leao che gioca 10 minuti a partita, a destra Saele e Castillejo che non hanno molti gol nelle gambe, Calhanoglu è tornato a segnare poco, i centrocampisti non ne parliamo. Limiti che si vedevano anche durante il filotto dei 2 gol segnati a partita, visto che la metà erano rigori e non riuscivamo mai a chiudere le partite facendo il terzo gol, come anche contro la Stella Rossa. Questa squadra è molto lontana dall'essere competitiva purtroppo, appena cala la condizione fisica le lacune sono evidenti.



Io mi auguro che Chalanoglu-Saele l'anno prossimo siano le riserve dei titolari.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diavolo sei troppo intelligente e preparato per non aver capito cosa intendo...te la faccio semplice per essere chiaro..
> 
> Derby di andata: Ibra entra in area con palla al piede con Kolarov che gli chiude lo spazio di tro, lo svedese fa una bella giocata e Kolarov lo mette giù, rigore SOLARE
> Ibra va sul dischetto e a quel punto hai il 90% di possibilità di far gol (si perché un rigore 9 volte su 10 è un gol, a parte appunto se calcia ibra ma quello è un discorso diverso...)
> ...



Secondo me è una visione limitativa e limitante quella che proponi.

Ibra fa una giocata tecnica e vince un duello individuale tecnico che genera un rigore.
Perchè il fallo c'è ed è netto, il fallo è in area ed il rigore è sacrosanto.

Ho capito cosa vuoi dire : tu stai dicendo che ibra non era in condizione di calciare e che la palla era coperta, quindi godiamo di un fallo che genera una possibilità di andare a gol forse sproporzionata rispetto alla dinamica dell'azione.
Anche se non abbiamo nemmeno la controprova per dimostrare che senza fallo ibra avrebbe potuto calciare o scaricare per un compagno.
Il rigore decreta proprio la massima punizione perchè ci si trova in una zona altamente pericolosa per chi difende.

Ma guarda che questo è sempre il gioco in cui una squadra spesso palleggia col portiere e rischia per attirare il pressing avversario , superarlo e liberarsi campo da attaccare.
Il gioco del calcio è sempre un gioco del gatto col topo e lo è a tutto campo.

Un dribbling può produrre superiorità numerica, come può far scattare un giallo , un rosso, un rigore che cambia le sorti della partita.


Per questo non mi sento di definire i nostri rigori come 'fortuna'.
Definizione banale e semplicistica.


L'unica cosa certa è che il rigore si fischia per fallo in area.
Non ho mai visto un rigore a centrocampo.
Evidentemente in area ci entravamo e creavamo situazioni di pericolo.

Io non credo alla fortuna nemmeno nei falli a centrocampo e nemmeno sui gialli.
Tutto è frutto di giocate tecniche e di posizionamenti.


Kolarov ha fatto una caxxata , come ha fatto una caxxata ieri romagnoli.
Sono errori tecnici e tattici che portano a perdere duelli individuali e che indirizzano le partite.
In area non si marca come si marca fuori, in area se intervieni devi esser certo di prender la palla.
Difensore scivoloso difensore pericoloso, diceva qualcuno.


Mi sono fissato su questa storia perchè noi forse ne parliamo in buonafede ma qualcuno su questa storia della fortuna ci ha marciato per altri motivi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una visione limitativa e limitante quella che proponi.
> 
> Ibra fa una giocata tecnica e vince un duello individuale tecnico che genera un rigore.
> Perchè il fallo c'è ed è netto, il fallo è in area ed il rigore è sacrosanto.
> ...



Evidentemente mi spiego male io..il punto è che non puoi avere la certezza di cosa faranno i tuoi avversari, quando prendi certi rigori (alcuni sul vertice corto dell'area di rigore con possibilità che l'azione diventi un gol praticamente nulla) è chiaro che ne tri un vantaggio..benissimo, ottimo e corretto, NON ABBIAMO RUBATO NULLA ma non puoi sempre sperare che l'avversario intervenga, o metta la mano, o tiri la maglia...i gol li devi fare anche senza questi episodi e noi, da quasi due mesi, senza rigori non sblocchiamo mai un match


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kolarov ha fatto una caxxata , come ha fatto una caxxata ieri romagnoli.
> Sono errori tecnici e tattici che portano a perdere duelli individuali e che indirizzano le partite.
> In area non si marca come si marca fuori, in area se intervieni devi esser certo di prender la palla.
> Difensore scivoloso difensore pericoloso, diceva qualcuno.



Prendo questo spunto per invitare a guardare il calcio anche dal punto di vista dell'avversario..non possiamo considerare un errore dell'avversario un nostro merito (perché facciamo la giocata giusta) e poi un errore nostro un nostro demerito...così si elimina del tutto la componente dell'avversario ed è sbagliato..allora ieri non si può dire che abbiamo regalato un rigore, dobbiamo dire "brava l'inter che ha generato al situazione da cui è nato il rigore"..e idem se Gigio fa una papera, mica è colpa sua, è merito dell'avversario che tirando una ciabattata ha generato la possibilità del suo errore...

Per me non funziona così..se la media è che in un girone una squadra ha 3-4 rigori e noi ne abbiamo avuti il triplo è evidente che qualche punto in più del normale ce lo siamo ritrovato..e infatti siamo stati campioni d'inverno mentre la realtà è che ci suderemo fino all'ultima giornata il posto in CL..di solito chi fa campione d'inverno in CL ci va con 5 giornate d'anticipo minimo..


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prendo questo spunto per invitare a guardare il calcio anche dal punto di vista dell'avversario..non possiamo considerare un errore dell'avversario un nostro merito (perché facciamo la giocata giusta) e poi un errore nostro un nostro demerito...così si elimina del tutto la componente dell'avversario ed è sbagliato..allora ieri non si può dire che abbiamo regalato un rigore, dobbiamo dire "brava l'inter che ha generato al situazione da cui è nato il rigore"..e idem se Gigio fa una papera, mica è colpa sua, è merito dell'avversario che tirando una ciabattata ha generato la possibilità del suo errore...
> 
> Per me non funziona così..se la media è che in un girone una squadra ha 3-4 rigori e noi ne abbiamo avuti il triplo è evidente che qualche punto in più del normale ce lo siamo ritrovato..e infatti siamo stati campioni d'inverno mentre la realtà è che ci suderemo fino all'ultima giornata il posto in CL..di solito chi fa campione d'inverno in CL ci va con 5 giornate d'anticipo minimo..



Non ho assolutamente fatto valutazioni dal mio punto di vista e non sono stato Milan-centrico.

In realtà sto cercando di spiegare un concetto che è l'esatto contrario : ibra vince il duello in area con kolarov , lo induce al fallo e guadagna un rigore. 

Lukaku vince il duello con Romagnoli e indirizza l'azione da cui nasce il gol.

Da cosa si evince che guardo il calcio solo dal nostro punto di vista?
Mi pare sto facendo il contrario: analizzo in modo scientifico e tecnico i vari momenti e i duelli.


Il numero di rigori di cui abbiamo goduto è anomalo, statisticamente parlando, ma erano numeri figli di quel gioco e di quel Milan.
Ora di rigori non ne vediamo e non ne vedremo se giochiamo come ieri.

Morale della favola: non sono i rigori a mancare, è il Milan che manca.
I rigori non erano la discriminante di quella classifica ma il risultato di quel gioco e un mezzo per realizzare quella classifica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho assolutamente fatto valutazioni dal mio punto di vista e non sono stato Milan-centrico.
> 
> In realtà sto cercando di spiegare un concetto che è l'esatto contrario : ibra vince il duello in area con kolarov , lo induce al fallo e guadagna un rigore.
> 
> ...



Io concordo con l’amico Milanforever perché secondo me leghi troppo i rigori a quel gioco, quando in realtà anche tornassimo a fare quel gioco ben difficilmente torneremmo ad avere tutti quei rigori a favore, che non aveva manco il Real dei Galacticos vincitore della nona Champions nel 2001/2002.

A mio avviso non c’è nulla di male ad ammettere che la dea bendata (forse anche per compensare la sfiga dei tantissimi infortuni) ci abbia aiutato facendo sì che ci facessero molti falli spesso ingenui (tipo quello su Leao a Bologna ma potrei menzionarne molti altri dove i difensori non sono stati certo delle cime) in area, aiutandoci a sbloccare le partite. 

Il nostro gioco sicuramente creava i presupposti affinché ci POTESSERO essere delle situazioni simili, ma rimane il fatto che se squadroni ben più forti non subivano così tanti falli in area la nostra sia stata anche in parte fortuna (e ripeto, non ci vedo nulla di male, visti i millemila infortuni).

Fortuna e, come dicevi, avversari che ci sottovalutavano, probabilmente, trovandosi poi in situazione pericolose alle quali non sapevano come rimediare e quindi nasceva il fallo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho assolutamente fatto valutazioni dal mio punto di vista e non sono stato Milan-centrico.
> 
> In realtà sto cercando di spiegare un concetto che è l'esatto contrario : ibra vince il duello in area con kolarov , lo induce al fallo e guadagna un rigore.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente la pensiamo diversamente..io credo che se torniamo a giocare come nella prima parte di stagione vedremo un bel milan e faremo tanti punti, ma senza episodi anche casuali che ti portano ad avere oltre 10 rigori in un guirone non faremo 43 punti ma ne faremo 35-38 se va bene..

Tra l'altro occhio perché appunto, abbiamo bisogno di fare una 30ina di punti..vediamo di tornare a giocare e soprattutto segnare..perché di sistemare la fase difensiva quest'anno non se ne parla


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io concordo con l’amico Milanforever perché secondo me leghi troppo i rigori a quel gioco, quando in realtà anche tornassimo a fare quel gioco ben difficilmente torneremmo ad avere tutti quei rigori a favore, che non aveva manco il Real dei Galacticos vincitore della nona Champions nel 2001/2002.
> 
> A mio avviso non c’è nulla di male ad ammettere che la dea bendata (forse anche per compensare alla sfiga dei tantissimi infortuni) ci abbia aiutato facendo sì che ci facessero molti falli spesso ingenui (tipo quello su Leao a Bologna) in area, aiutandoci a sbloccare le partite.
> 
> Il nostro gioco sicuramente creava i presupposti affinché ci POTESSERO essere delle situazioni simili, ma rimane il fatto che se squadroni ben più forti non subivano così tanti falli in area la nostra sia stata anche in parte fortuna (e ripeto, non ci vedo nulla di mali, visti i millemila infortuni).



Perché voi ragionate solo in ottica pena e gravità della pena.
Per me invece è solo una giocata tecnica che ha prodotto un vantaggio nell'economia del gioco. 
Il Milan in area da mesi ci entra poco e male , con pochi uomini e coi tempi sbagliati.


Lazio e Roma se non erro in anni antecedenti all'arrivo della var hanno goduto di 14 rigori in campionato, con tanto di scarpa d'oro per immobile fortemente indirizzata dai tiri dagli 11 metri. 
E non c'era il var che analizza ogni azione con precisione chirurgica. 
Nel caso di Roma e Lazio non ho sentito parlare di fortuna e non ho nemmeno letto sondaggi demenziali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perché voi ragionate solo in ottica pena e gravità della pena.
> Per me invece è solo una giocata tecnica che ha prodotto un vantaggio nell'economia del gioco.



Si ovvio, ma il Real dei Galacticos già menzionato o il Liverpool 2019/2020 non avevano certo meno capacità di fare queste giocate tecniche, eppure i difensori avversari tutti questi falli in area non glieli facevano, nonostante facoltà di dribbling e di giocate in velocità ben superiori.

Ma capisco quello che intendi, anche perché ci hanno marciato su per dire che fossimo favoriti dal Palazzo o minchiate simili, cosa evidentemente falsa e che non deve passare, visto che c’erano praticamente tutti, però ecco, attribuire quei rigori (12 su 14 erano sacrosanti) solo alla nostra bravura e non anche alla fortuna di aver trovato gente che ci atterrava in area o che giocava a pallavolo all’altezza del dischetto del rigore mi sembra un po’ fazioso, diciamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente la pensiamo diversamente..io credo che se torniamo a giocare come nella prima parte di stagione vedremo un bel milan e faremo tanti punti, ma senza episodi anche casuali che ti portano ad avere oltre 10 rigori in un guirone non faremo 43 punti ma ne faremo 35-38 se va bene..
> 
> Tra l'altro occhio perché appunto, abbiamo bisogno di fare una 30ina di punti..vediamo di tornare a giocare e soprattutto segnare..perché di sistemare la fase difensiva quest'anno non se ne parla



Abbiamo punti di vista diversi. 
Per me un dribbling dal limite che produce un calcio piazzato pericoloso e magari pure un cartellino giallo fa sempre parte della stessa categoria di un dribbling in area che genera un rigore. 
Sono sempre giocate cercate e indirizzate dal talento e ricercate volutamente dentro al gioco.
Sicuramente abbiamo goduto di tanti rigori ma erano figli di una qualità e di una mole di gioco. 

Concordo con te che abbiamo vinto anche con quei rigori ma non posso escludere avremmo vinto anche senza.

Ora non abbiamo ne gioco, ne rigori, ne risultati. 
Guarda un po..


Da tutto a nulla. 
Mancano i rigori?
Per me manca il Milan .


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abbiamo punti di vista diversi.
> Per me un dribbling dal limite che produce un calcio piazzato pericoloso e magari pure un cartellino giallo fa sempre parte della stessa categoria di un dribbling in area che genera un rigore.
> Sono sempre giocate cercate e indirizzate dal talento e ricercate volutamente dentro al gioco.
> Sicuramente abbiamo goduto di tanti rigori ma erano figli di una qualità e di una mole di gioco.
> ...



hai fatto l'esempio perfetto per venire dalla mia parte: dribbling al limite con piede fuori dall'area, calcio di punizione che al 90% non sarà gol
Stessa giocata col piede 2 cm più avanti, rigore e 90% di probabilità sia gol

Stessa giocata, stessa situazione ma esito drasticamente diverso...lo sport, come la vita, è anche questione di fortuna


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> hai fatto l'esempio perfetto per venire dalla mia parte: dribbling al limite con piede fuori dall'area, calcio di punizione che al 90% non sarà gol
> Stessa giocata col piede 2 cm più avanti, rigore e 90% di probabilità sia gol
> 
> Stessa giocata, stessa situazione ma esito drasticamente diverso...lo sport, come la vita, è anche questione di fortuna



Ma non l'ho deciso io e nemmeno tu che dentro è rigore e fuori punizione. 
Ti garantisco che su quella che tu chiami 'fortuna ' ci si lavora ore ed ore in allenamento quindi ,evidentemente, quella fortuna si prova a portarla dalla propria parte .


Non parlo ovviamente di rimpalli ma duelli di 1vs1,2vs1,2vs2 eccetera .
Allenamento situazionale che prepara a ciò che accadrà in partita.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non l'ho deciso io e nemmeno tu che dentro è rigore e fuori punizione.
> Ti garantisco che su quella che tu chiami 'fortuna ' ci si lavora ore ed ore in allenamento quindi ,evidentemente, quella fortuna si prova a portarla dalla propria parte .
> 
> 
> ...



E' la stessa storia dei giocatori di basket che hanno mille tiri liberi a favore (LBJ, Harden, Durant, Irving, Mitchell etc).
Molto semplice: più giochi veloce, più penetri, più metti in difficoltà gli avversari, più forzi, più tiri liberi ottieni nel basket.
Meno hai paura più liberi ottieni (anche se alcuni giocatori li cercano proprio, vedi Harden).

E' così, con tutte le dovute proporzioni, nel calcio...
A Bologna, in un periodo già non brillante, abbiamo preso il rigore di forza con tre azioni di fila nell'area del Bologna.

I rigori hanno mascherato qualcosa? Non più di tanto, nel senso che noi fino a Milan-Lazio abbiamo fatto un campionato strepitoso.
Dopo, per mille motivi (tattici e fisici), abbiamo iniziato un calo che si sperava più breve.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non l'ho deciso io e nemmeno tu che dentro è rigore e fuori punizione.
> Ti garantisco che su quella che tu chiami 'fortuna ' ci si lavora ore ed ore in allenamento quindi ,evidentemente, quella fortuna si prova a portarla dalla propria parte .
> 
> 
> ...



Stiamo parlando due lingue diverse, tu insisti sul fatto che sono situazioni cercate, io ti voglio solo dire che le puoi cercare fin che vuoi ma la componente fortuna spesso è determinante e quella non la comandi..non credo che alleni a mettere il piede 2 cm dentro l'area per prendere il rigore rispetto alla punizione dai..o che l'avversario fesso mette la mano quando non serve (vedi bologna)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando due lingue diverse, tu insisti sul fatto che sono situazioni cercate, io ti voglio solo dire che le puoi cercare fin che vuoi ma la componente fortuna spesso è determinante e quella non la comandi..non credo che alleni a mettere il piede 2 cm dentro l'area per prendere il rigore rispetto alla punizione dai..o che l'avversario fesso mette la mano quando non serve (vedi bologna)



bè ma la statistica è li a dirlo, così tanti rigori non si sono mai visti. Noi attaccavamo quanto Inter o Atalanta o altre squadre ma di rigori ne abbiamo presi quasi il triplo. Non ce li hanno regalati, perchè 12 su 14 erano sacrosanti, ma sicuramente statisticamente anomalo e difficilmente ripetibile. Il problema è che Interisti e Juventini ci accusano che questi rigori erano inventati, quando non lo erano affatto.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' la stessa storia dei giocatori di basket che hanno mille tiri liberi a favore (LBJ, Harden, Durant, Irving, Mitchell etc).
> Molto semplice: più giochi veloce, più penetri, più metti in difficoltà gli avversari, più forzi, più tiri liberi ottieni nel basket.
> Meno hai paura più liberi ottieni (anche se alcuni giocatori li cercano proprio, vedi Harden).
> 
> ...



Hai capito perfettamente ciò che volevo dire.
Bello il paragone col basket.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè ma la statistica è li a dirlo, così tanti rigori non si sono mai visti. Noi attaccavamo quanto Inter o Atalanta o altre squadre ma di rigori ne abbiamo presi quasi il triplo. Non ce li hanno regalati, perchè 12 su 14 erano sacrosanti, ma sicuramente statisticamente anomalo e difficilmente ripetibile. Il problema è che Interisti e Juventini ci accusano che questi rigori erano inventati, quando non lo erano affatto.



A me viene da ridere quando leggo queste cose. 
Non per te, non fraintendere, parlo di come si possa sottovalutare la materia calcio. 
Tu davvero credi che sia un caso se lukaku va sempre in zona Romagnoli o se ibra guadagna un rigore su quel goffo difensore del Bologna?
Dietro il termine fortuna si racchiude un mondo celato .

Ma tutto sommato va bene e non è giusto farne una critica. 
Per noi è un gioco ed è giusto sia tale.

Scusami, volevo rispondere all'amico [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] e ho risposto per errore a te.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me viene da ridere quando leggo queste cose.
> Non per te, non fraintendere, parlo di come si possa sottovalutare la materia calcio.
> Tu davvero credi che sia un caso se lukaku va sempre in zona Romagnoli o se ibra guadagna un rigore su quel goffo difensore del Bologna?
> Dietro il termine fortuna si racchiude un mondo celato .
> ...



dico solo che la statistica non dice che abbiamo attaccato, o siamo entrati in area, o abbiamo creato azioni pericolose, o dribblato 3 volte più di una squadra come l'Atalanta/Inter/Juventus/Napoli che di rigori ne hanno avuti 4/5/6. Anzi alcune squadre lo hanno fatto più di noi. E' ovvio che poi il nostro gioco è sempre stato molto 1vs1, abbiamo uno del più alto numero di dribbling riusciti ecc...tutto quello che si vuole. Ti do ragione. Ma statisticamente è difficilmente ripetibile comunque prendere 14 rigori in mezzo girone o poco più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me viene da ridere quando leggo queste cose.
> Non per te, non fraintendere, parlo di come si possa sottovalutare la materia calcio.
> Tu davvero credi che sia un caso se lukaku va sempre in zona Romagnoli o se ibra guadagna un rigore su quel goffo difensore del Bologna?
> Dietro il termine fortuna si racchiude un mondo celato .
> ...



Vabbé dai diavolo, posso capire tutto ma 14 rigori non li ha mai presi nessuno, dubito siano figli del genio di pioli..altrimenti che torni a dimostrarlo..

Eppure chi come te vive il calcio lo sa che esistono i momenti in cui tutto gira giusto..Massaro nel '94 ogni tiro che faceva era un go, un anno dopo non segnava manco a porta vuota...più di recente, Piatek che per 6 mesi pare sheva..poi di colpo torna un pagliaccio qualunque..

Lo sport è così, noi per 6 mesi abbiamo giocato benissimo, non abbiamo ottenuto nulla ma anche grazie alla fortuna ad un girone ottimo abbiamo aggiunto un 7-8 punti in più..ma cosa costa ammetterlo? del resto la statistica è li a dimostrarlo e pure la nostra attuale classifica..abbiamo fatto un girone d'andata che manco il Milan di Ancelotti, ma ti pare normale?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai diavolo, posso capire tutto ma 14 rigori non li ha mai presi nessuno, dubito siano figli del genio di pioli..altrimenti che torni a dimostrarlo..
> 
> Eppure chi come te vive il calcio lo sa che esistono i momenti in cui tutto gira giusto..Massaro nel '94 ogni tiro che faceva era un go, un anno dopo non segnava manco a porta vuota...più di recente, Piatek che per 6 mesi pare sheva..poi di colpo torna un pagliaccio qualunque..
> 
> Lo sport è così, noi per 6 mesi abbiamo giocato benissimo, non abbiamo ottenuto nulla ma anche grazie alla fortuna ad un girone ottimo abbiamo aggiunto un 7-8 punti in più..ma cosa costa ammetterlo? del resto la statistica è li a dimostrarlo e pure la nostra attuale classifica..abbiamo fatto un girone d'andata che manco il Milan di Ancelotti, ma ti pare normale?



Eravamo squadra più di tutti. 
Nell'accezione del termine. 

Sembravamo una banda di amici più che una squadra e quando un gruppo è così unito nulla è impossibile. 
Non eravamo i più forti ma nessuno era squadra come noi.

I rigori restano un'anomalia statistica ma erano figli di quel che eravamo e ora non siamo più.
Un piccolo miracolo sportivo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Febbraio 2021)

ci manca solo che i milanisti si auto accusino per aver avuto molti rigori.
tutti netti a parte 1 o 2 tra l'altro.

comunque sia avremo fatto un girone d'andata oltre le aspettative, ma la squadra ha tutte le carte in regola per arrivare nelle prime quattro.
non ha niente in meno di Lazio, Roma e Napoli.

non eravamo fenomeni prima, ma nemmeno brocchi adesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eravamo squadra più di tutti.
> Nell'accezione del termine.
> 
> Sembravamo una banda di amici più che una squadra e quando un gruppo è così unito nulla è impossibile.
> ...



Che il Milan di Pioli capitanato da Ibra 40enne potesse fare meglio a livello di punti del Milan di Ancelotti con mezza rosa da pallone d'oro è un'anomali dai..
Ottimo per noi, spero torniamo a giocare quel calcio, ma 43 punti non li raffacciamo per me, 38 si invece..ma serve ritrovare lo spirito perso


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che il Milan di Pioli capitanato da Ibra 40enne potesse fare meglio a livello di punti del Milan di Ancelotti con mezza rosa da pallone d'oro è un'anomali dai..
> Ottimo per noi, spero torniamo a giocare quel calcio, ma 43 punti non li raffacciamo per me, 38 si invece..ma serve ritrovare lo spirito perso



Io non ho mai parlato di punti, quelli dipendono da mille fattori quando non si è dominanti.
Il senso della discussione era se i rigori possono aver dopato la classifica e le nostre valutazioni sul milan.
I rigori quindi hanno indirizzato il nostro destino.

Io questa valutazione la reputo approssimativa, tutto qua, e trovo approssimativo parlare di fortuna sui rigori.
Perchè , ad esempio, dentro bologna-milan vinta per 1-2 o benevento - milan vinta per 0-2 vero che ci sono rigori ma c'era anche tanto milan.
Quel tanto milan ha prodotto i rigori ma poteva produrre tanto altro e avrebbe comunque portato alla vittoria.

La nostra squadra entrava in area e arrivava al tiro, non si sculavano le partite su rigori inesistenti e dopo aver subito per tutta la partita.
Ma fin quando ne discutiamo io e te di rigori non c'è problema, il dramma è quando ne discute il designatore rizzoli perchè condiziona e non poco l'operato di un giudice di gara.
Per questo non sopporto il termine 'fortuna', mi fa venire in mente quel sondaggio demenziale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai parlato di punti, quelli dipendono da mille fattori quando non si è dominanti.
> Il senso della discussione era se i rigori possono aver dopato la classifica e le nostre valutazioni sul milan.
> I rigori quindi hanno indirizzato il nostro destino.
> 
> ...



Amico mio, io credo che nel calcio come nella vita ci siano moltissime componenti che si incastrano, e la fortuna gioca il suo ruolo sempre..

Noi nella prima parte di stagione siamo stati stregati con gli infortuni, un'ecatombe...ma fortunati sugli episodi (dei rigori, per esempio iellati con i legni..)

Io credo che abbiamo fatto i punti CHE CI SIAMO MERITATI ma che quei punti fossero frutto di un mix non ripetibile, tutto qui..

Quindi non possiamo deprimerci se adesso siamo scesi un po'..era prima che stavamo troppo in alto forse..non tanto per la classifica, ma perché avevamo una proiezione da 88 punti..roba esagerata dai..

Adesso torniamo squadra, non caliamo le braghe..lo scudetto teoricamente non è andato anche se è dura, però abbiamo tutto per fare i 78-80 punti che ci servono per andare in CL...

Se poi in primavera, quando si decidono i campionati, saremo ancora attaccati alle chiappe dell'inter doveroso crederci..ma adesso come adesso c'è da stringerle, le chiappe, e tornare a fare punti..

Piccola parentesi, abbiamo iniziato a calare drasticamente dopo che sono uscite le indiscrezioni su Ibra a San Remo..casualità? Coincidenze?....mah..e il mercato di Gennaio ahimé, come temevo, sembra aver dato alibi al gruppo..male, perché denota grossa immaturità..


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, io credo che nel calcio come nella vita ci siano moltissime componenti che si incastrano, e la fortuna gioca il suo ruolo sempre..
> 
> Noi nella prima parte di stagione siamo stati stregati con gli infortuni, un'ecatombe...ma fortunati sugli episodi (dei rigori, per esempio iellati con i legni..)
> 
> ...



Sono molto pessimista sul milan perchè siamo ancora troppo ancorati a retaggi del passato.
Il trattamento che subisce il milan non è normale e, fidati, non soffro di manie di persecuzione.

Il milan è come la ragazza che lascia il suo uomo ma l'uomo le impedisce di farsi una vita.
Cogli la provocazione.

Ne ero consapevole fin dal principio che avremmo vissuto qualcosa di simile ma non credevo a questi livelli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono molto pessimista sul milan perchè siamo ancora troppo ancorati a retaggi del passato.
> Il trattamento che subisce il milan non è normale e, fidati, non soffro di manie di persecuzione.
> 
> Il milan è come la ragazza che lascia il suo uomo ma l'uomo le impedisce di farsi una vita.
> ...



Non siamo tutelati mefiticamente ma col VAr non siamo nemmeno così massacrati, non fai 43 punti in un girone se c'hai arbitri contro..

Poi fino a un mese fa eravamo pieni di complimenti..certo, il sistema non ci ama e spera restiamo fuori dalla CL (Torino.......) ma se dopo quel girone d'andata non andiamo in CL è solo colpa nostra dai...

Momento no, ci sta, ma poi si deve ripartire perché non voglio più vedere figure come con lo spezia, presi a pallate da una squadretta..


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non siamo tutelati mefiticamente ma col VAr non siamo nemmeno così massacrati, non fai 43 punti in un girone se c'hai arbitri contro..
> 
> Poi fino a un mese fa eravamo pieni di complimenti..certo, il sistema non ci ama e spera restiamo fuori dalla CL (Torino.......) ma se dopo quel girone d'andata non andiamo in CL è solo colpa nostra dai...
> 
> Momento no, ci sta, ma poi si deve ripartire perché non voglio più vedere figure come con lo spezia, presi a pallate da una squadretta..



Non parlo degli arbitri ma di tutto il contesto e il circo equestre.
La realtà viene mistificata a seconda se riguarda vicende rossonere anzichè nerazzurre e succede per tutto.

Se siamo eliminati noi dalle coppe è crisi milan, succede all'inter ed è un vantaggio.
L'inter è con le pezze al culo ma lo stadio non si fa perchè non si sa chi possiede le quote del milan.
E' un gioco al massacro.

Per vincere bisogna essere più forti di tutto.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non parlo degli arbitri ma di tutto il contesto e il circo equestre.
> La realtà viene mistificata a seconda se riguarda vicende rossonere anzichè nerazzurre e succede per tutto.
> 
> Se siamo eliminati noi dalle coppe è crisi milan, succede all'inter ed è un vantaggio.
> ...



Basta vedere sportmediaset e per vari quotidiani il milan è a meno 4 ed in teoria sarebbe ancora in gioco per lo scudo..poi invece la juve del pirla che anche vincendo le due partite da recuperare andrebbe a meno 5 si parla solo di rincorsa scudetto..cioe un punto di differenza noi addio loro rincorsa ..


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non parlo degli arbitri ma di tutto il contesto e il circo equestre.
> La realtà viene mistificata a seconda se riguarda vicende rossonere anzichè nerazzurre e succede per tutto.
> 
> Se siamo eliminati noi dalle coppe è crisi milan, succede all'inter ed è un vantaggio.
> ...



Tempo perso, molti non capiranno mai (anche se è vero che non ti stavi riferendo a nessuno in particolare).

Esempio emblematico di oggi: sul Corriere della Sera c'è l'audio di Suma sulla partita di ieri, in quanto è stato preso in giro dai nerazzuri.
Dopo il 2-0 sulla Juve c'era qualcosa di simile? NO.

Stasera la Juve gioca contro il Crotone, mentre c'è stato un attentato in Congo.. la notizia è in apertura sul Corriere.


Chapeau


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che il Milan di Pioli capitanato da Ibra 40enne potesse fare meglio a livello di punti del Milan di Ancelotti con mezza rosa da pallone d'oro è un'anomali dai..
> Ottimo per noi, spero torniamo a giocare quel calcio, ma 43 punti non li raffacciamo per me, 38 si invece..ma serve ritrovare lo spirito perso




Su tutto il resto concordo (visto che è evidente che anche squadre ben più forti e con più presenza in area non abbiano subito così tanti falli come noi nel girone d’andata) ma va detto che il Milan di Ancelotti giocava in una Serie A ben più forte di questa.

La Juve di Conte faceva 102 punti nel 2013/2014, e anche gli anni successivi la Juve di Allegri arrivava a 95 punti in ciabatte. Eppure nel Milan di Ancelotti “con mezza rosa da pallone d’oro” nessuno di quei giocatori o quasi sarebbe stato titolare. 

Anche per quello il Milan di Ancelotti faceva fatica a superare gli 80/85 punti (anche nella Serie A a 20 squadre lì superò solo nel 2005/2006, quando ne fece 88).

Ma sui rigori concordo, è giusto difendere il fatto che ci fossero, perché non abbiamo rubato nulla, ma è giusto anche essere consapevoli che pur tornando, se lo faremo, a giocare in quel modo, tutti quei falli in area ben difficilmente ricapiteranno.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tempo perso, molti non capiranno mai (anche se è vero che non ti stavi riferendo a nessuno in particolare).
> 
> Esempio emblematico di oggi: sul Corriere della Sera c'è l'audio di Suma sulla partita di ieri, in quanto è stato preso in giro dai nerazzuri.
> Dopo il 2-0 sulla Juve c'era qualcosa di simile? NO.
> ...



Cosa è questa storia di suma?
Me la sono persa. 
Illuminami..


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa è questa storia di suma?
> Me la sono persa.
> Illuminami..



Ieri in telecronaca Suma dopo la terza parata ravvicinata di Handanovic ha incominciato ad urlare: basta, basta, basta!!!

Essendo un telecronista fazioso, come tanti altri, è abbastanza normale... non c'era nulla di strano, tantomeno quando si deprimeva ai gol di lautaro e lukaku...

E' stato preso in giro dagli interisti in rete (che novità) e il corriere della sera ha deciso di riportare i momenti salienti della telecronaca, a mo di sfottò.

MAI VISTA UNA COSA DEL GENERE PRIMA....

Tu hai mai visto il corriere della sera parlare di Crudeli-Suma ad esempio rimanendo in ambito Milan? Lo possono fare i giornaletti, il corriere dello sporc, la cazzetta.. ma no ora lo fa anche il corriere della sera.

Che degrado.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ieri in telecronaca Suma dopo la terza parata ravvicinata di Handanovic ha incominciato ad urlare: basta, basta, basta!!!
> 
> Essendo un telecronista fazioso, come tanti altri, è abbastanza normale... non c'era nulla di strano, tantomeno quando si deprimeva ai gol di lautaro e lukaku...
> 
> ...



Che tristezza. 
Sfottere poi il canale tematico ufficiale rossonero. 
Ennesimo scempio a nostre spese. 

Tutta questa cattiveria non si spiega.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che tristezza.
> Sfottere poi il canale tematico ufficiale rossonero.
> Ennesimo scempio a nostre spese.
> 
> Tutta questa cattiveria non si spiega.



Vallo a dire a quelli...
Eh che piangina... eh siamo come gli interisti!!!

"Povero diavolo che pena mi fai"
La verità, l'unica verità, è che abbiamo spappolato milioni e milioni e milioni di fegati tra il 1986 e il 2007 e ora godono a vederci così.

Ma noi li abbiamo spappolati quasi sempre con lealtà e rispetto degli avversari e giocando alla grande.

Le nuove generazioni invece, non sapendo cosa siamo stati e credendo ai nuovi dei Lukaker Martinez Zaniolo ..... ci deridono e basta.

Vabbè, lasciamo perdere.. la vita è una ruota che gira, tornerà a girare e ci prenderemo ancora grosse soddisfazioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che tristezza.
> Sfottere poi il canale tematico ufficiale rossonero.
> Ennesimo scempio a nostre spese.
> 
> *Tutta questa cattiveria non si spiega.*



7 scudetti, 5 Champions League e 3 titoli di campione del mondo vinti tra il 1988 e il 2007, con otto finali di Champions giocate nel medesimo periodo e campagne acquisti fatte con l’album delle figurine guardando la classifica del pallone d’oro (altro che scouting e sbarbati presi con 20 partite tra i professionisti in Ligue 1), da tanto potenti che eravamo. 

Ecco come si spiega.



JoKeR ha scritto:


> "Povero diavolo che pena mi fai"
> La verità, l'unica verità, è che abbiamo spappolato milioni e milioni e milioni di fegati tra il 1986 e il 2007 e ora godono a vederci così.



Mi hai anticipato. 

Eh si, è come dici tu, con l’Inda c’era il fatto che era perdente e che hanno vinto solo grazie a Calciopoli, alle intercettazioni occultate con disonestà massima (altrimenti Serie B e addio squadrone e 4 -il cartone non lo considero- scudetti consecutivi) e a favori arbitrali su favori arbitrali nella CL 2009/2010, i gobbi vincevano solo in Italia e in più c’era l’alibi che “la Juve ruba” per sminuirli, su di noi non c’era nulla di tutto questo, potevano solo macerarsi il fegato in un tripudio di bile da perdenti nello sport e nella vita quali sono sempre stati.

Ora ce la stanno facendo pagare, ma torneremo a rompere il culo a tutti.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 7 scudetti, 5 Champions League e 3 titoli di campione del mondo vinti tra il 1988 e il 2007, con otto finali di Champions giocate nel medesimo periodo e campagne acquisti fatte con l’album delle figurine guardando la classifica del pallone d’oro, da tanto potenti che eravamo.
> 
> Ecco come si spiega.
> 
> ...



Invece di ammirare una squadra che ha quasi sempre vinto imponendo il proprio gioco... invece di riconoscere i meriti sportivi, cosa che noi milanisti, da amanti del calcio, abbiamo quasi sempre fatto.... gli altri no: vivono nell'odio più totale.

L'unica squadra che ci ha sempre rispettato (ovviamente con alti e bassi) è stato il Napoli di Maradona (non parlo della monetina di Alemao, parlo di campo)... il 1 maggio 1987 90000 persone ad applaudire Napoli e Milan.

Che tempi, che calcio, che Itaglia (pur con mille problemi).

Tutto questo non c'è più, ora solo odio e invidia.

Ho sempre sostenuto una cosa, che purtroppo è cambiata negli ultimi difficilissima anni: 
il milanista pensa al milan e gode delle proprie vittorie, non curandosi delle altre fortune o disgrazie... essere milanisti è guardare a sè.

Ci hanno tolto anche questo, costringendoci ad odiare persino l'atalanta.

Bah....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Invece di ammirare una squadra che ha quasi sempre vinto imponendo il proprio gioco... invece di riconoscere i meriti sportivi, cosa che noi milanisti, da amanti del calcio abbiamo quasi sempre fatto.... loro no: vivono nell'odio più totale.
> 
> L'unica squadra che ci ha sempre rispettato (ovviamente con alti e bassi) è stato il Napoli di Maradona (non parlo della monetina di Alemao, parlo di campo)... il 1 maggio 1987 90000 persone ad applaudire Napoli e Milan.
> 
> ...



Infatti ho anche editato il post che ti ho scritto, aggiungendo delle cose.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho anche editato il post che ti ho scritto, aggiungendo delle cose.



La cosa peggiore è che nemmeno io, da tifoso, mi riconosco più: devo odiare persino l'atalanta.......

Non ci sono più le rivalità sportive e gli sfottò veri di una volta: ora è tutto un circo sui social mischiato ad un politically correct... non c'è più nulla di vero, tutto costruito ad arte...
Ma tu le ricordi le interviste di Gullit? Anche se non spiaccicava una parola in itagliano, le rilasciava nella nostra lingua fin dal primo anno ed era sempre disponibile e sorridente... c'era un clima fantastico: botte in campo, nemici in campo e poi fuori finiva là... senza cacchiate, senza post su instagram.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore è che nemmeno io, da tifoso, mi riconosco più: devo odiare persino l'atalanta.......
> 
> Non ci sono più le rivalità sportive e gli sfottò veri di una volta: ora è tutto un circo sui social mischiato ad un politically correct... non c'è più nulla di vero, tutto costruito ad arte...
> Ma tu le ricordi le interviste di Gullit? Anche se non spiaccicava una parola in itagliano, le rilasciava nella nostra lingua fin dal primo anno ed era sempre disponibile e sorridente... c'era un clima fantastico: botte in campo, nemici in campo e poi fuori finiva là... senza cacchiate, senza post su instagram.



Eccome se le ricordo, Gullit è stato l’acquisto che mi ha fatto più godere (al secondo posto Sandrone), quando lo prendemmo ero al settimo cielo. 

P.s: prima hai menzionato Napoli-Milan, ma hai retrodatato quello storico match di un anno, non era il primo Maggio dell’87, era il primo Maggio dell’88, il match scudetto. Ero a Napoli coi Commandos, ricordo che Maradona prima della partita, i giorni precedenti, disse “non voglio vedere una sola bandiera rossonera al San Paolo”, noi per tutta risposta invademmo Napoli e lo stadio e ricordo bene il coro “guardale, guardale, guarda le bandiere, Maradona sono rossonere”. Non dico che fosse mezzo rossonero lo stadio, ma non ci si andava tanto lontano.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eccome se le ricordo, Gullit è stato l’acquisto che mi ha fatto più godere (al secondo posto Sandrone), quando lo prendemmo ero al settimo cielo.
> 
> P.s: prima hai menzionato Napoli-Milan, ma hai retrodatato quello storico match di un anno, non era il primo Maggio dell’87, era il primo Maggio dell’88, il match scudetto. Ero a Napoli coi Commandos, ricordo che Maradona prima della partita, i giorni precedenti, disse “non voglio vedere una sola bandiera rossonera al San Paolo”, noi per tutta risposta invademmo Napoli e lo stadio e ricordo bene il coro “guardale, guardale, guarda le bandiere, Maradona sono rossonere”. Non dico che fosse mezzo rossonero lo stadio, ma non ci si andava tanto lontano.



Si certo mio lapsus 1 maggio 1988.

La vidi in TV con mio papà (la ripresa la trasmisero in diretta rai se non erro), avevo 4 anni scarsi.. fa te...
Attaccavo le figurine sull'album panini 

Beato te, che esperienza!!!
Ricordo le parole di Maradona, le ho riviste dopo la sua morte..... e mi ricordo la sportività a fine partita di tutti quanti!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si certo mio lapsus 1 maggio 1988.
> 
> La vidi in TV con mio papà (la ripresa la trasmisero in diretta rai se non erro), avevo 4 anni scarsi.. fa te...
> Attaccavo le figurine sull'album panini
> ...



Io ne avevo (quasi, mancavano due mesi) 21. 

Si, erano altri tempi.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



To be continued.

Tra l' altro perfino in EL siamo ancora dentro grazie ad un rigore Marziano procurato dal giocatore del Rio Ave al 120' dei supplementari.

E non lo dico per screditarci, *non abbiamo rubato nulla* e abbiamo pagato con gli infortuni eh, ma negare la realtà è ipocrita.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> To be continued.
> 
> Tra l' altro perfino in EL siamo ancora dentro grazie ad un rigore Marziano procurato dal giocatore del Rio Ave al 120' dei supplementari.
> 
> E non lo dico per screditarci, *non abbiamo rubato nulla* e abbiamo pagato con gli infortuni eh, ma negare la realtà è ipocrita.



Ma ormai penso lo abbiano capito tutti, in attacco fare gol è un parto. Saele, Casti, Leao, perfino Rebic e Calhanoglu è gente che fa gol ogni morte di papa e visto che dietro non abbiamo Maldini e Nesta diventa improponibile competere per le prime posizioni. Come ho detto di là, se non si interviene pesantemente in attacco dubito che l'anno prossimo lotteremo di nuovo per i primi 4 posti, non avremo tutti i rigori a coprire le lacune.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

Siamo ingannati anche dal record di infortuni.
L'altro giorno su un sito vicino al Milan c'era l'elenco degli infortuni mese per mese da settembre ad oggi.
Era un bollettino di guerra, abbiamo superato il Milan 2011/2012 che giocava con ultratrentenni.

Fino al 23 dicembre i rigori erano parte, cercata per quanto fortunosa, del nostro gioco.
Ora sono letteralmente una manna dal cielo.

Però non possiamo, per obiettività, nemmeno scordarci il record di infortuni.
E il record di legni, anche a Roma l'abbiamo sbloccata su rigore solo perchè il colpo di testa di Kjaer è finito sulla traversa a botta sicura.

Insomma, cerchiamo di essere più equilibrati:
il record di rigori è vero, per carità, quasi tutti erano netti... ma questa squadra, per quanto imperfetta ed incompleta, sta vivendo una sfiga assurda sotto tanti altri aspetti.
Aspetti che ovviamente nel post lockdown erano coperti dalla spensieratezza e dal fatto che abbiamo avuto solo pochi infortuni (Romagnoli a Sassuolo e Conti, sostituito però da Calabria).


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> To be continued.
> 
> Tra l' altro perfino in EL siamo ancora dentro grazie ad un rigore Marziano procurato dal giocatore del Rio Ave al 120' dei supplementari.
> 
> E non lo dico per screditarci, *non abbiamo rubato nulla* e abbiamo pagato con gli infortuni eh, ma negare la realtà è ipocrita.



Avere un punto di vista diverso non necessariamente vuol dire essere ipocriti.
Si può ragionare in ottica statistica ma si può ragionare anche in ottica campo, si può ragionare in modo crudo ma si può provare a interpretare le pieghe del gioco.
La partita è come un quadro : non tutti vediamo le stesse cose ma tutti abbiamo ragione di quel vediamo.
Nessuno vede il tutto.

Il calcio è uno sport splendido perchè ha la capacità di coinvolgere i tifosi di ogni tipo e tutti ci sentiamo commissari tecnici.
Tutti hanno diritto di dire la loro e tutti vedono un qualcosa di reale di quel che accade in campo.
Ci sono poi pure teorici che studiano ogni dinamica di gioco col fine di migliorare il prodotto.
Scienza applicata a una palla che rotola inseguita da 22 ragazzi in campo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Siamo ingannati anche dal record di infortuni.
> L'altro giorno su un sito vicino al Milan c'era l'elenco degli infortuni mese per mese da settembre ad oggi.
> Era un bollettino di guerra, abbiamo superato il Milan 2011/2012 che giocava con ultratrentenni.



E il nostro staff atletico è ancora lì, ad ingrassare sulle spalle del Milan, invece di essere stati gettati in mezzo ad una strada e citati per danni milionari.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avere un punto di vista diverso non necessariamente vuol dire essere ipocriti.
> Si può ragionare in ottica statistica ma si può ragionare anche in ottica campo, si può ragionare in modo crudo ma si può provare a interpretare le pieghe del gioco.
> La partita è come un quadro : non tutti vediamo le stesse cose ma tutti abbiamo ragione di quel vediamo.
> Nessuno vede il tutto.
> ...



Forse ho usato male il termine ipocrita, e non era riferito certo a nessuno in modo diretto, ci mancherebbe.

Ma per me, chiunque non ammetta che il record mondiale-storico-galattico di rigore a favore, una netta anomalia statistica, evidente come il cielo azzurro, sia assolutamente una botta di culo grande come una casa e stia impattando pesantemente sui nostri risultati, è solo perchè il tifo in questo specifico caso annebbia la lucidità.

Mi sa che il tifo in questo caso stia modificando senza volerlo anche il tuo giudizio: se fossero Inter o Juve al 99,999% chiunque direbbe che sono dove sono grazie al record mondiale-storico-galattico di rigore a favore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2021)

Come detto già in precedenza non sono d'accordo con questa teoria, ma quello di ieri sera è indubbiamente "rigore di culo", rientra assolutamente in quella categoria


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E il nostro staff atletico è ancora lì, ad ingrassare sulle spalle del Milan, invece di essere stati gettati in mezzo ad una strada e citati per danni milionari.



Nella prima stagione di Conte all'Inter, la squadra, giocando la Champions e cambiando tipo di preparazione, ha avuto 16 infortuni circa nei primi quattro mesi, eccezion fatta, as usual, per Lukaku e Lautaro.

Però è evidente che qualcosa hanno cambiato e cambiato è sintomo di intelligenza... quest'anno 0 infortuni o quasi, anche se ora sono avvantaggiati per il loro autosabotaggio in champions.

Noi invece siamo proprio duri di comprendonio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Nella prima stagione di Conte all'Inter, la squadra, giocando la Champions e cambiando tipo di preparazione, ha avuto 16 infortuni circa nei primi quattro mesi, eccezion fatta, as usual, per Lukaku e Lautaro.
> 
> Però è evidente che qualcosa hanno cambiato e cambiato è sintomo di intelligenza... quest'anno 0 infortuni o quasi, anche se ora sono avvantaggiati per il loro autosabotaggio in champions.
> 
> Noi invece siamo proprio duri di comprendonio.



Sono dieci anni che va così.


D I E C I A N N I (con forse due stagioni su 10 in cui non siamo stati distrutti dagli infortuni, vedi qui https://www.milanworld.net/rafael-leao-vt79550-post2280687.html#post2280687 ).

Qualcuno deve pagarla molto molto cara.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Marzo 2021)

Mi duole dirlo,ma SIETE stati ingannati dal record di rigori,e anche da altre cose.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse ho usato male il termine ipocrita, e non era riferito certo a nessuno in modo diretto, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma per me, chiunque non ammetta che il record mondiale-storico-galattico di rigore a favore, una netta anomalia statistica, evidente come il cielo azzurro, sia assolutamente una botta di culo grande come una casa e stia impattando pesantemente sui nostri risultati, è solo perchè il tifo in questo specifico caso annebbia la lucidità.
> 
> Mi sa che il tifo in questo caso stia modificando senza volerlo anche il tuo giudizio: se fossero Inter o Juve al 99,999% chiunque direbbe che sono dove sono grazie al record mondiale-storico-galattico di rigore a favore



Io concordo con te, ma c’è da dire che questa fortuna è stata ampiamente ricompensata dalla sfortuna con gli infortuni.

Cambierei subito un anno da 5/6 rigori in tutto il campionato con la salute dei giocatori indaisti, subito, e penso che anche la classifica ringrazierebbe.

Comunque che nei rigori ci sia una componente di fortuna è evidente, squadre come il Barcellona di Guardiola e il Liverpool dello scorso anno non ne ottenevano neanche lontanamente così tanti, subire così tanti falli in area (spesso oltremodo stupidi) è indubbiamente fortuna, c’è poco da stare a sindacare e guardare il pelo nell’uovo.

Non c’è minimamente una relazione tra il nostro output offensivo e il numero di rigori ricevuti, altrimenti il Barca di Guardiola ne avrebbe ricevuti una sessantina all’anno. Siamo stati tanto fortunati a subire tutti questi falli in area quanto siamo stati sfortunati (più che altro incompetenti ad avere ancora cani simili come preparatori) con gli infortuni.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io concordo con te, ma c’è da dire che questa fortuna è stata ampiamente ricompensata dalla sfortuna con gli infortuni.
> 
> Cambierei subito un anno da 5/6 rigori in tutto il campionato con la salute dei giocatori indaisti, subito, e penso che anche la classifica ringrazierebbe.
> 
> ...



Esattamente, a volte pare che abbiamo inventato un gioco "crea rigori", mi pare di sognare.

Siamo incredibilmente fortunati, perchè nemmeno stiamo rubandoli ( anche se col VAR oggettivamente si danno tanti rigori che un tempo non sarebbero stati assegnati).

Pare lesa maestà ammetterlo.

Cosi come ho specificato, che sul lato infortuni invece siamo incredibilmente sfortunati.
Anche se, i 3/4 infortuni di Ibra, non sono proprio fortuna, si sapevano rischi e pericoli di ingaggiare un 40 enne, per fortuna almeno quando c'è è ancora un eccellente centravanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esattamente, a volte pare che abbiamo inventato un gioco "crea rigori", mi pare di sognare.
> 
> Siamo incredibilmente fortunati, perchè nemmeno stiamo rubandoli ( anche se col VAR oggettivamente si danno tanti rigori che un tempo non sarebbero stati assegnati).
> 
> ...



Pensa che il Milan di Capello rimase senza ricevere rigori a favore dal Gennaio ‘93 al Febbraio ‘94, eppure facevamo il vuoto. Bei tempi.

Il ‘94 poi fu l’anno migliore della nostra storia, doble e quasi aggancio al Real (e sarebbe stato aggancio se l’anno prima il Marsiglia dei dopati rei confessi non ci avesse rubato la CL). Fallimmo anche l’anno dopo, nel ‘95, l’aggancio al Real, questa volta perdendo meritatamente con l’Ajax a Vienna II.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2021)

Non capisco questo thread, nessuno ci ha regalato niente, anzi... I rigori sono guadagnati da noi, non regalati da altri


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse ho usato male il termine ipocrita, e non era riferito certo a nessuno in modo diretto, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma per me, chiunque non ammetta che il record mondiale-storico-galattico di rigore a favore, una netta anomalia statistica, evidente come il cielo azzurro, sia assolutamente una botta di culo grande come una casa e stia impattando pesantemente sui nostri risultati, è solo perchè il tifo in questo specifico caso annebbia la lucidità.
> 
> Mi sa che il tifo in questo caso stia modificando senza volerlo anche il tuo giudizio: se fossero Inter o Juve al 99,999% chiunque direbbe che sono dove sono grazie al record mondiale-storico-galattico di rigore a favore



L'ho detto io per primo che è un numero anomalo e in quanto tale mi incuriosisce e ho provato a darmi delle risposte.
Se ne avesse goduto la juve o l'inter chiaramente da tifoso avrei fatto ironia ma poi oltre a vivere il calcio con fare allegro e disincantato mi piace nel mio piccolo provare a capire.

Ti sei mai chiesto, ad esempio, perchè siamo la squadra che ha preso più pali?
Come giudichi tale statistica nell'economia totale?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo thread, nessuno ci ha regalato niente, anzi... I rigori sono guadagnati da noi, non regalati da altri



Se vinci al superenalotto, hai rubato qualcosa o ti ha regalato qualcosa qualcuno?

No, hai giocato e hai avuto culo.

Estremizzo volutamente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo thread, nessuno ci ha regalato niente, anzi... I rigori sono guadagnati da noi, non regalati da altri



Ma certo, a parte quello con la Roma all’andata (compensazione per un errore evidente fatto a favore della Roma prima, che si era vista assegnare un rigore ridicolo) e con la Fiorentina (il 2-0) gli altri c’erano tutti.

Però quello che vuole dire Pazzomania, e io concordo, è che avere subito tutti questi falli in area è una cosa inusuale e non giustificata dalla nostra produzione offensiva. Ed è vero, il che non significa che abbiamo rubato, ma che sotto questo aspetto ci sta andando di lusso, al contrario degli infortuni.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'ho detto io per primo che è un numero anomalo e in quanto tale mi incuriosisce e ho provato a darmi delle risposte.
> Se ne avesse goduto la juve o l'inter chiaramente da tifoso avrei fatto ironia ma poi oltre a vivere il calcio con fare allegro e disincantato mi piace nel mio piccolo provare a capire.



Non c'è nulla da capire nel giocatore del Rio Ave che al 120' prende la palla come un giocatore di pallavolo ( immagina se fossimo usciti quel giorno)

Idem ieri quello dell' Udinese, idem il rigore a Bologna, dai non arrivi al record storico-mondiale-galattico-leggendario di rigori senza un culo immenso.

Ti cambiano la vita ( sportiva ) certe cose.

Poi oh, chiudo qui, tanto parliamo di aria fritta in fondo, pare che mi stia lamentando. 
Sono felicissimo di averli avuti 
Finchè non sono rubati non mi vergogno mica eh, sia chiarissimo questo amico.

Volevo solo sottolineare il fatto che in società non devono "illudersi" di avere una grande squadra.

In una stagione normale, senza rigori a profusione, non avremmo certo questi punti.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla da capire nel giocatore del Rio Ave che al 120' prende la palla come un giocatore di pallavolo ( immagina se fossimo usciti quel giorno)
> 
> Idem ieri quello dell' Udinese, idem il rigore a Bologna, dai non arrivi al record storico-mondiale-galattico-leggendario di rigori senza un culo immenso.
> 
> ...




Ti sei mai chiesto, ad esempio, perchè siamo la squadra che ha preso più pali?
Come giudichi tale statistica nell'economia totale?

C'è sempre da capire qualcosa in uno sport in cui una postura cambia una partita.


----------



## kipstar (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vinci al superenalotto, hai rubato qualcosa o ti ha regalato qualcosa qualcuno?
> 
> No, hai giocato e hai avuto culo.
> 
> Estremizzo volutamente.



hai estremizzato un po' troppo a mio parere.....
sono d'accordo in linea di massima su tutto quello che voluto esprimere in questo thread.....ma il calcio di rigore può essere una casualità o meno per alcune squadre ma per una che ne guadagna 15 o 16 è più di una casualità, ci sono delle caratteristiche e delle tattiche che assecondano queste caratteristiche. 
Ho usato il termine guadagna perché se i difensori avversari non hanno altro modo che fermarmi che l'irregolarità....non è un regalo....o fortuna è il regolamento del gioco.....


----------



## sunburn (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse ho usato male il termine ipocrita, e non era riferito certo a nessuno in modo diretto, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma per me, chiunque non ammetta che il record mondiale-storico-galattico di rigore a favore, una netta anomalia statistica, evidente come il cielo azzurro, sia assolutamente una botta di culo grande come una casa e stia impattando pesantemente sui nostri risultati, è solo perchè il tifo in questo specifico caso annebbia la lucidità.


Io non condivido il tuo ragionamento. 
Premmetto che a mio parere, dal punto di vista del gioco espresso, siamo in credito con la Dea bendata perché son più le partite che avremmo meritato di vincere e non abbiamo vinto rispetto a quelle che avremmo meritato di perdere e abbiamo vinto/pareggiato.
Volendo fare il giochino di togliere i rigori, contando gol su ribattuta e i rigori avuti in partite in cui ce ne hanno fischiati anche contro, avremmo 12 punti in meno. Togliendo *tutti* i rigori da cui poi è nato un gol. Dato che anche non avere mai rigori sarebbe un'anomalia statistica, mettiamo che in una stagione "normale" avremmo avuto la metà dei rigori. Sarebbero stati 5-6 punti in meno di quelli che abbiamo. Si tratta di punti che sicuramente incidono sulla classifica finale, ma che a mio parere non possono spostare il giudizio sul valore della squadra, nel senso che non sono certo 5-6 punti che possono far passare il giudizio da "squadra di fenomeni" a "squadra di pippe".
Insomma, siamo una squadra da lotta per il quarto posto e lottiamo per il quarto posto. Quella che tu definisci "anomalia" ci ha solo dato un piccolo tesoretto da gestire, ma il nostro valore quello è.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non condivido il tuo ragionamento.
> Premmetto che a mio parere, dal punto di vista del gioco espresso, siamo in credito con la Dea bendata perché son più le partite che avremmo meritato di vincere e non abbiamo vinto rispetto a quelle che avremmo meritato di perdere e abbiamo vinto/pareggiato.
> Volendo fare il giochino di togliere i rigori, contando gol su ribattuta e i rigori avuti in partite in cui ce ne hanno fischiati anche contro, avremmo 12 punti in meno. Togliendo *tutti* i rigori da cui poi è nato un gol. Dato che anche non avere mai rigori sarebbe un'anomalia statistica, mettiamo che in una stagione "normale" avremmo avuto la metà dei rigori. Sarebbero stati 5-6 punti in meno di quelli che abbiamo. Si tratta di punti che sicuramente incidono sulla classifica finale, ma che a mio parere non possono spostare il giudizio sul valore della squadra, nel senso che non sono certo 5-6 punti che possono far passare il giudizio da "squadra di fenomeni" a "squadra di pippe".



Avessimo 5-6 punti in meno saremmo qui con clima funebre ( spesso lo siamo già adesso che siamo ancora secondi)

E' calcio, dovresti saperlo.

Un centimetro più o meno puo' farti passare dal paradiso all' inferno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non condivido il tuo ragionamento.
> Premmetto che a mio parere, dal punto di vista del gioco espresso, siamo in credito con la Dea bendata perché son più le partite che avremmo meritato di vincere e non abbiamo vinto rispetto a quelle che avremmo meritato di perdere e abbiamo vinto/pareggiato.
> Volendo fare il giochino di togliere i rigori, contando gol su ribattuta e i rigori avuti in partite in cui ce ne hanno fischiati anche contro, avremmo 12 punti in meno. Togliendo *tutti* i rigori da cui poi è nato un gol. Dato che anche non avere mai rigori sarebbe un'anomalia statistica, mettiamo che in una stagione "normale" avremmo avuto la metà dei rigori. Sarebbero stati 5-6 punti in meno di quelli che abbiamo. Si tratta di punti che sicuramente incidono sulla classifica finale, ma che a mio parere non possono spostare il giudizio sul valore della squadra, nel senso che non sono certo 5-6 punti che possono far passare il giudizio da "squadra di fenomeni" a "squadra di pippe".



No ma possono cambiare il futuro di un club.

Pensa se a fine anno la classifica fosse 

Inter 87 
Juventus 79
Atalanta 77
Milan 75
Roma 71

Senza quei 5/6 punti in più dovuti a questo numero anomalo di rigori le cose cambierebbero molto, non credi?


Comunque concordo che siamo in credito, anche perché nel 2018/2019 ce ne negarono di solari all’Olimpico in Roma-Milan 1-1 (Kolarov su Suso, roba che Iuliano-Ronaldo era dubbio in confronto) , e allo Stadium (mani platealissimo di Alex Sandro su cross di Chala).

Punti che poi ci hanno condannato e distrutto economicamente (e nella classifica senza errori arbitrali fummo i più danneggiati della Serie A dopo il Torino).



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avessimo 5-6 punti in meno saremmo qui con clima funebre ( spesso lo siamo già adesso che siamo ancora secondi)
> 
> E' calcio, dovresti saperlo.
> 
> Un centimetro più o meno puo' farti passare dal paradiso all' inferno.



Abbiati su Kallon, 88esimo dell’euroderby di ritorno di Champions 2002/2003.

Senza quella parata di polpaccio (questione di centimetri) addio CL dopo che lo scudo era già andato, probabile esonero di Carletto (lo disse lui stesso che senza centrare né CL né scudetto quell’anno sarebbe finita lì) e chissà cosa sarebbe successo poi.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto, ad esempio, perchè siamo la squadra che ha preso più pali?
> Come giudichi tale statistica nell'economia totale?
> 
> C'è sempre da capire qualcosa in uno sport in cui una postura cambia una partita.



Un palo è un tiro sbagliato o un tiro giusto sfortunato?

E' un po' come la diatriba tra bicchiere mezzo vuoto o mezzo pieno.

Comunque, tanto tu non esci dalla tua posizione e io non posso uscire dalla mia ( per me le statistiche storiche sono importanti), un record mai visto di rigori non puo' che essere una grossa componente fortunata, visto che non è che attacchiamo come mai nessun altro.

Per te no, amen.

L' importante è arrivare nei primi quattro, viva il pragmatismo.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma possono cambiare il futuro di un club.
> 
> Pensa se a fine anno la classifica fosse
> 
> ...



Nell' anno di Gattuso non siamo andati in CL per 1 o 2 punti, con l' Empoli che a San Siro contro l' Inter è arrivato ( letteralmente) a palleggiare sulla linea di porta di Handanovic 2 o 3 volte nel finale.

Vedi tu quanto contano anche i micro episodi e quanto impatta sulla storia di un club.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nell' anno di Gattuso non siamo andati in CL per 1 o 2 punti, con l' Empoli che a San Siro contro l' Inter è arrivato ( letteralmente) a palleggiare sulla linea di porta di Handanovic 2 o 3 volte nel finale.
> 
> Vedi tu quanto contano anche i micro episodi e quanto impatta sulla storia di un club.




Vedi sopra, Abbiati su Kallon, se quel pallone fosse entrato addio sesta CL e forse la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata in peggio (Carletto disse che senza CL e scudetto, fallendo entrambi gli obiettivi, sarebbe stato game over per lui, non ricordo dove ma lo disse). O forse no, forse sarebbe arrivato uno che ce ne avrebbe fatte vincere tre di fila prima del Real di Zidane. Ma la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata, e molto. Come sarebbe cambiata se in quella fredda notte serba di Novembre di tanti anni fa, a Belgrado (ero là, per la cronaca), non fosse calato un nebbione infernale.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2021)

Ragazzi però una cosa non la notate mai.

Io l'ho notata anche ieri.

Noi non tiriamo mai da fuori, nonostante l'indiscusso e conclamato campione della balistica.
Perchè secondo voi? Perchè i nostri, qualcuno a parte, manco alla porta arriverebbero.

Ieri due mozzarelle, se non erro, di Casticoso e Meitè.

Per cui, pur non facendo calcio-champagne (abbiamo però giocato con grande intensità fino a Milan-Lazio a dicembre), in area entriamo spesso.
Avete visto anche ieri i fraseggi al limite Diaz-Kessie-Rebic-Theo.
Nulla di trascendentale sia chiaro, ma noi vogliamo entrare, anche quando siamo lenti, in area.

Non si può ridurre tutto a questo aspetto, ma è evidente che noi non segniamo mai mai mai da fuori area. Io non ne ricordo uno.


----------



## Gas (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



Effettivamente hai inquadrato benissimo la situazione.
Con i punti che arrivavano e la testa della classifica, tendevamo a minimizzare l'apporto dei rigori liquidando la questione con "c'erano tutti". Siamo stati bravi a creare le condizioni per i rigori ma anche fortunati a imbatterci nello scriteriato avversario di turno che toccava la palla con la mano o faceva il fallo superfluo (nel senso che anche senza fare fallo, non avremmo segnato).
Mettiamo che non fossimo incappati in cos' tanti avversari sciagurati da causare rigore, con il nostro gioco quanti punti avremmo prodotto? Dove saremmo se avessimo un livello di rigori normale o poco più?
Probabilmente staremmo lottando per il quarto posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un palo è un tiro sbagliato o un tiro giusto sfortunato?
> 
> E' un po' come la diatriba tra bicchiere mezzo vuoto o mezzo pieno.
> 
> ...



Stavo provando solo a farti ragionare in modo diverso ma fin quando tu vedi il rigore decretato dall'arbitro come un sei al superenalotto credo non ci riuscirò mai.

Hai mai fatto caso che simone inzaghi a fine primo tempo leva dal campo i giocatori ammoniti?
Lo fa perchè quel giallo che un suo giocatore ha preso è figlio di una situazione di gioco mal interpretata nei tempi e negli spazi e ha portato a un fallo, fallo che ha decretato il giallo.
A quel punto l'allenatore preferisce mettere in campo un altro elemento che gioca a mente sgombra e senza rischiare di lasciare la squadra in 10.
E' una scelta ,figlia di una decisione arbitrale, figlia di una situazione di gioco.
Questo a testimonianza che dietro quello che vediamo e non vediamo c'è molto di più di quello che dipingiamo.

I calci di rigore non sono altro che falli subiti in area che nascono da duelli individuali .
Dire che i nostri rigori sono statisticamente anomali ci sta, dire che è fortuna ci sta molto meno.
Non ci sono schemi che possano preparare alla conquista di un calcio di rigore però una certezza ce l'abbiamo : il rigore si fischia per un fallo in area.
Se una squadra porta un duello individuale in area chi difende sa che commettendo fallo genera un rigore ma chi attacca sa pure che se vince il duello o tira in porta o becca fallo.

Ora, i nostri rigori sono tutti solari (escluso uno) e anzi ne mancano un paio.
Dove sarebbe la fortuna nel vedersi riconosciuto ciò che si è prodotto?


Poi se vuoi possiamo provare a capire e interpretare perchè subiamo cosi tanti falli ed allora la discussione già diventa più seria e costruttiva.
Ma fin quando la mente produce sempre l'associazione mentale rigore-fortuna ogni discorso è vano.

In passato spesso abbiamo discusso sui rigori per la juve ma la discussione ha un senso fin quando un rigore che viene decretato è dubbio e non mette mai tutti d'accordo.
In quel caso è un uomo (l'arbitro) che indirizza la partita ma se i rigori sono solari come i nostri c'è poco da parlare della pena e molto della causa.
Siamo stati fortunati nell'aver trovato difensori sciagurati?? Nell'aver vinto un duello in area?

Il fallo di rigore di cui abbiamo goduto ieri è nato da una palla buttata in area sull'onda della disperazione e scaturito da una follia mentale e di coordinazione da parte di chi difendeva.
Ma pochi minuti prima il gol dell'udinese non è nato da una follia tecnica di donnarumma?

C'è sempre un gesto tecnico a indirizzare l'azione, a meno che il rigore non sia regalato/rubato.
In quel caso il discorso cambia eccome.

Nelle statistiche la papera di donnarumma non compare ma non è un gesto tecnico tanto diverso da quello che fa nascere il rigore a nostro favore.
Nel primo caso la palla va in rete, nel secondo l'intervento da scarsi decreta il rigore.
Come vedi non sono offuscato da tifo, semplicemente ragiono in ottica campo.
Tu dici che Gotti a fine gara se l'è presa con la sfortuna o con la sciagura del suo difensore?

Prima capiamo questo è meglio è per tutti : in tempo di var anche il rigore è diventato scientificità perchè se c'è duello vinto/perso che genera fallo l'arbitro fischia e se non fischia lo richiamano dalla sala var.
Il calcio è cambiato, tende sempre più al calcio a 5.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



A parte qualcuno al limite tipo il fallo di Bologna su Leao o di Belotti col Toro, i rigori sono sempre stati abbastanza limpidi, alcuni nettissimi. Con la VAR certi episodi si vedono, per cui non capisco perchè avere avuto tanti rigori sia una "fortuna" oppure addirittura un demerito. Se i rigori ci sono è giusto averli.

Per il resto certamente siamo quello che siamo, diciamo che alla lunga i valori reali di una squadra (e di una rosa) vengono fuori e i risultati normalizzano la classifica, e noi poco ma sicuro non siamo una squadra da scudetto ma da lotta per il quarto posto come ampiamente detto e ripetuto prima dell'inizio della stagione.

I risultati negativi di questo periodo non devono di colpo far dimenticare quanto di buono fatto in un anno, tanto che a conti fatti siamo sempre comunque secondi in classifica, ancora. E' normale che in nell'arco di una stagione ci siano alti e bassi, periodi ottimi e altri di crisi, infortuni e scarsa forma dei giocatori. Questo porta, NEL COMPLESSO, a determinare il valore di una squadra rispetto alle altre, al di la dei segmentini tanto chiari al Piccione.

E noi come valore siamo una squadra che lotta per il quarto posto, alla luce dell'attuale serie A puo addirittura insidiare le prime posizioni tanto è corta la classifica. Ma questo siamo, e i rigori per me non c'entrano nulla. 

Casomai c'entrano la spensieratezza e l'entusiasmo che abbiamo avuto per avere improvvisamente ottimi risultati dopo anni tragici e anche San Siro vuoto. Zero attese, zero pressioni, avversari che ci prendevano sottogamba. Questo ha inciso.

Adesso i punti pesano quintali. I giornali ci aspettano al varco, al primo fallimento. I tifosi hanno aspettative altissime, molti addirittura sognavano lo scudetto. Gli avversari ci temono e ci conoscono bene. Tutto questo nel percorso di crescita di una squadra è normalissimo, da sorpresa inattesa si diventa squadra affermata con aspettative, e per molti dei nostri giocatori cio comporta un bel salto da fare psicologicamente e caratterialmente.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Effettivamente hai inquadrato benissimo la situazione.
> Con i punti che arrivavano e la testa della classifica, tendevamo a minimizzare l'apporto dei rigori liquidando la questione con "c'erano tutti". Siamo stati bravi a creare le condizioni per i rigori ma anche fortunati a imbatterci nello scriteriato avversario di turno che toccava la palla con la mano o faceva il fallo superfluo (nel senso che anche senza fare fallo, non avremmo segnato).
> Mettiamo che non fossimo incappati in cos' tanti avversari sciagurati da causare rigore, con il nostro gioco quanti punti avremmo prodotto? Dove saremmo se avessimo un livello di rigori normale o poco più?
> Probabilmente staremmo lottando per il quarto posto.



Esatto è solo questo che intendo, non è che voglio denigrare il nostro lavoro e toglierci i meriti, anzi.
Ma non avessimo beccato tutti noi gli idioti che prendevano la palla al volo con le mani e tante altre vicende, adesso saremmo al 100% fuori dall' EL contro l' irreprensibile Rio Ave, e staremmo piangendo per e essere quarti o peggio.

Invece tra una settimana giochiamo contro il Manchester United e in campionato siamo incredibilmente secondi.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2021)

Quest’anno sembra siamo stati aiutati dagli arbitri, non è un problema ammetterlo... il problema è che siamo talmente scarsi che alla fine persino tutti questi rigori rischiano di essere superflui


----------



## LukeLike (7 Marzo 2021)

Adesso non fatevi ingannare dal fatto che senza 6 titolari si gioca meglio


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania;2270917 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



UP UP

come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## Milanlove (27 Aprile 2021)

La coincidenza tra fine rigori e fine milan c'è.

Il problema che segnamo poco è la costante inquietante.


----------



## Albijol (27 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania;2270917 ha scritto:


> Ebbene si, lo penso davvero.
> 
> Siamo stati bravissimi, abbiamo una montagna di meriti.
> 
> ...



Bravo Pazzomania che avevi capito tutto. Ti faccio i complimenti.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26;2323606 ha scritto:


> UP UP
> 
> come volevasi dimostrare...





Albijol;2323678 ha scritto:


> Bravo Pazzomania che avevi capito tutto. Ti faccio i complimenti.



Grazie, ma quando ho aperto questo topic l' avevo fatto con totale relax.

Non avrei mai pensato di finire cosi in fretta verso il baratro. 

Va beh, speriamo bene per il finale.

Io ci credo sempre!


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2021)

Milanlove;2323619 ha scritto:


> La coincidenza tra fine rigori e fine milan c'è.
> 
> Il problema che segnamo poco è la costante inquietante.



Proprio per questo, i rigori erano fondamentali per noi.

Che poi, lo scriviamo da anni, da quando si gioca col 4-3-3, che giocare con esterni d' attacco che non segnano manco con le mani è una bestemmia.

Ma pare lo vediamo solo noi.

Anche perchè, a me il 4-2-3-1 di Pioli, è sempre sembrato il solito 4-5-1


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2021)

I rigori a inizio stagione sono stati poco influenti, perchè erano quasi sempre frutto di una superiorità mostrata sul campo. Poi già da gennaio, hanno iniziato a mascherare alcune lacune. Spesso erano sempre evidenti, ma, più che frutto di nostri meriti, erano veri e propri regali degli avversari (mi vengono in mente Benevento e Udinese).


----------



## Milanlove (27 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania;2323697 ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo, i rigori erano fondamentali per noi.
> 
> Che poi, lo scriviamo da anni, da quando si gioca col 4-3-3, che giocare con esterni d' attacco che non segnano manco con le mani è una bestemmia.
> 
> ...



Il Milan è una squadra che basa tutto sulla foga e sul gioco veloce. Solo che noi questo stile di gioco riusciamo ad applicarlo per 20 25 minuti a partita. Nel girone d'andata ogni nostro sforzo veniva sempre premiato nei primi 20 minuti o con un golletto o se non arrivava questo con un rigore.
I rigori sono stati dunque fondamentali. 

Finiti i rigori, i nostri sforzi non sono stati più premiati e abbiamo pagato questo. Alla lunga il Milan si scioglie e crolla in partita, quasi sempre.
Avere un gol a partita "regalato" con il rigore era una roba stradecisiva per noi. 
Finiti i rigori, finito il Milan.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Aprile 2021)

è da analizzare bene anche sta storia dei rigori, non è che abbiamo fatto 26 risultati utili di seguito
grazie ai rigori, certo hanno aiutato in alcune partite, ma li abbiamo avuti grazie al gioco massiccio
che avevamo in attacco, non c'è li hanno regalati dal cielo il 90% erano tutti netti, avuti grazie al
gioco d'attacco che funzionava infatti abbiamo fatto anche il record di pali, ora sono 3 mesi che ci
facciamo mettere sotto dallo spezia di turno, nei primi tempi se facciamo 2 tiri in porta è un
miracolo, adesso non è che non ci danno più rigori perchè prima c'è li hanno regalati, semplicemente
siamo scoppiati e il gioco d'attacco è quasi nullo, infatti ora 0 rigori come 0 tiri,0 pali,0 contropiedi,
0 di tutto..


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2021)

Milanlove;2323706 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è una squadra che basa tutto sulla foga e sul gioco veloce. Solo che noi questo stile di gioco riusciamo ad applicarlo per 20 25 minuti a partita. Nel girone d'andata ogni nostro sforzo veniva sempre premiato nei primi 20 minuti o con un golletto o se non arrivava questo con un rigore.
> I rigori sono stati dunque fondamentali.
> 
> Finiti i rigori, i nostri sforzi non sono stati più premiati e abbiamo pagato questo. Alla lunga il Milan si scioglie e crolla in partita, quasi sempre.
> ...



Io invece la vedo diversamente: per me ( già da anni), arriviamo anche bene nella trequarti avversaria.

Ma li sbagliamo sempre l' ultimo / penultimo passaggio, perchè non abbiamo giocatori offensivi abbastanza bravi.

Ma forse, è proprio questa l' essenza del calcio.


----------

